# UPDATE: D12 to Rockets



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sam Amick ‏@sam_amick 19s



> Dwight Howard has chosen to sign with the Houston Rockets @USATODAYSports has learned. Story to come.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

I would have waited to Dwight Howard announced it to post something like this...But Hey


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

This is really horrible news for the Lakers. They got absolutely nothing for a top asset. That's a tough pill to swallow. 

On the other hand, Darryl Morey is a beast at this GM shit. If Josh comes, too, he changed this franchise from one of the league's worst to one of it's best in just over a year. Unbelievable!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

If it is true how long till they do a S&T for Josh Smith? Lin and Asik might do well in ATL


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

Who is Sam Amick? 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



> chris palmer ‏@ESPNChrisPalmer 3m
> 
> Dwight Howard is the newest member of the Houston Rockets.


Alright now i believe it a little bit more


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Jamel Irief said:


> Who is Sam Amick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USATODAY i think


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Jamel Irief said:


> Who is Sam Amick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A big-time insider. Thought you would have known this.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



FSH said:


> I would have waited to Dwight Howard announced it to post something like this...But Hey


And risk not being immortalized as the thread starter? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



FSH said:


> If it is true how long till they do a S&T for Josh Smith? Lin and Asik might do well in ATL


Lin and Asik would at least put the Hawks on the map of interesting next season. Maybe they can even get some traction with the Chinese fans.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Ron said:


> A big-time insider. Thought you would have known this.


Lol, I would actually have to read sports articles or use twitter to know that no?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Kobe will sit out next year and the lakers will win the lottery. Book it.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

You know what would fix Dwight's image in my eyes if he took a huge paycut so the Rocket could sign Josh Smith also


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



chilltown said:


> Kobe will sit out next year and the lakers will win the lottery. Book it.


So you want to bet $100 on it?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ZhugeLiang (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

Wow, that's 6 contenders in the West next year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Jamel Irief said:


> Lol, I would actually have to read sports articles or use twitter to know that no?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Then don't throw stones if you don't even bother to follow what is happening.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt 1m


> It's confirmed: Dwight Howard will go with the Houston Rockets when the July 10 moratorium ends. @sam_amick was first with the info.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



FSH said:


> You know what would fix Dwight's image in my eyes if he took a huge paycut so the Rocket could sign Josh Smith also


Did they have 22 mil of space? I read somewhere that Atlanta would accept a sign and trade for Asik and Lin for Smith


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

The Rockets' transition from mediocre to this has been way more than a year...

They've been trying to land a star for years...2010...Melo..Dwight before this...Morey still deserves credit though

I was just about to post in the Warriors-Howard thread that at this point the Lakers should rather wanna deal with the Warriors than see him walk for nothing

But...too late for that

This is the first huge Lakers loss I can recall. They got something for Shaq...they just saw a potential top tier player walk...that can set a franchise back for years

They'll have cap space next summer so it's not so bad but still...tough pill and one they wouldn't have seen coming when they made the Dwight deal

End of the day all this would be alleviated by Phil Jackson being the coach. He would've massaged the egos and ran the right system....Except last year Kobe was pissed at Dwight not realizing he wasn't in the right system to excel...And there was 3 way strife...wouldn't have happened with Phil

Jim Buss made a huge error not signing Phil, hopefully he learns from this and his pride doesn't keep getting in the way...he's gonna be the man for a long time...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 1m
> 
> Dwight Howard's agent, Dan Fegan tells Y! Sports: "Dwight has not finalized his decision."


...



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 1m
> 
> Only two teams -- Houston and Los Angeles -- have yet to be notified of Howard's decision.





> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 13s
> 
> Fegan to Yahoo! Sports: "He hopes to finalize his decision tonight or tomorrow morning."


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> So you want to bet $100 on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not one bit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

West is so fun now. Good-looking teams everywhere. Denver gets demoted heavily though.

So DEN gets eliminated by GSW and AI goes to GS. LAL eliminated by HOU, and Howard goes to HOU. Everyone's trying the Jesus Shuttlesworth.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Ron said:


> Then don't throw stones if you don't even bother to follow what is happening.


Ron, I asked a question. If you're so sensitive to take a very simple question from someone that's uniformed as a stone that's your problem. But I'm not going to follow your request and will still ask questions if I don't know the answer to something. 

I have no desire to follow the latest rumors and twisting soap operas like many others. I can wait until something is official and resolved. Hence I was inquiring to credibility of a source I wasn't familiar with to know whether or not I should care. In the future just ignore my question if you wish.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*









_*David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt*
How silly of me to think a decision was a decision. RT @WojYahooNBA Howard's agent, Dan Fegan, says Howard has not finalized his decision.
3:10 p.m. PST_


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

Gonna be funny when he is like WTF you guys talking about im resigning with LA


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Jace said:


> West is so fun now. Good-looking teams everywhere. Denver gets demoted heavily though.
> 
> So DEN gets eliminated by GSW and AI goes to GS. LAL eliminated by HOU, and he goes to HOU. Everyone's trying the Jesus Shuttlesworth.


????

Houston and lakers both lost in the first round. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Jamel Irief said:


> Ron, I asked a question. If you're so sensitive to take a very simple question from someone that's uniformed as a stone that's your problem. But I'm not going to follow your request and will still ask questions if I don't know the answer to something.
> 
> I have no desire to follow the latest rumors and twisting soap operas like many others. I can wait until something is official and resolved. Hence I was inquiring to credibility of a source I wasn't familiar with to know whether or not I should care. In the future just ignore my question if you wish.


Maybe you have the right idea.

His agent is now denying that he has made a final decision.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

J.A. Adande ‏@jadande 2m
Amid reports Dwight Howard chose Rockets source says he's still deciding between HOU & LAL. Maybe DH wants to tweet but is in bad cell zone


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



FSH said:


> ...


That is just so dwight howard.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Ron said:


> _*David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt*
> How silly of me to think a decision was a decision. RT @WojYahooNBA Howard's agent, Dan Fegan, says Howard has not finalized his decision.
> 3:10 p.m. PST_


Jamel will no longer care about Sam Amick tweets. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 46s
Nevertheless, multiple sources tell Y! Sports Howard has chosen the Rockets but is still finalizing details of agreement.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Jamel Irief said:


> Jamel will no longer care about Sam Amick tweets.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> Ron, I asked a question. If you're so sensitive to take a very simple question from someone that's uniformed as a stone that's your problem. But I'm not going to follow your request and will still ask questions if I don't know the answer to something.
> 
> I have no desire to follow the latest rumors and twisting soap operas like many others. I can wait until something is official and resolved. Hence I was inquiring to credibility of a source I wasn't familiar with to know whether or not I should care. In the future just ignore my question if you wish.


The problem usually is your sardonic and ironic nature style of posting.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

Sam Amick gonna get fired if he was wrong. Everyone reported it citing him as the source


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 46s
> Nevertheless, multiple sources tell Y! Sports Howard has chosen the Rockets but is still finalizing details of agreement.


lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Dissonance said:


> The problem usually is your sardonic and ironic nature style of posting.


I can't say that will go away, but in this case I didn't mean anything outside of who is Sam Amick?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Floods said:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 46s
> Nevertheless, multiple sources tell Y! Sports Howard has chosen the Rockets but is still finalizing details of agreement.


I can see some twirp running from the negotiation room to make a phone call. Sheesh.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



> Not Charles Barkley ‏@NotChuckBarkley 27s
> Dwight Howard chose the Rockets because he loves playing in the ones at the McDonalds playroom.


I loled


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Dissonance said:


> The problem usually is your sardonic and ironic nature style of posting.


That was my impression also. It's hard to swim against the current of your reputation...but I accept that it was just a question to begin with.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

Jamel Irief @ bbbnet_archivist 2m

Dwight is an attention whore and fans disengage their jaws for the media information cock


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



> Mike Bresnahan ‏@Mike_Bresnahan 1m
> Dan Fegan, Dwight's agent: "Based on my most recent conversation wirh Dwight, it’s inaccurate" that he has chosen Houston.


*laughs as Jamel's head explodes*


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Floods said:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 46s
> Nevertheless, multiple sources tell Y! Sports Howard has chosen the Rockets but is still finalizing details of agreement.


 Hopefully a sign and trade


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

lol now we're about to make it Dwight's fault that some "insiders" want to risk their rep for some credibility


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 2m
> 
> Dwight Howard and his representatives still need to go through details of a proposed contract with the Rockets, sources tell Y! Sports.


This is kinda funny


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*









_*Brad Turner ‏@BA_Turner*
RT @Mike_Bresnahan: Dan Fegan, Dwight's agent: "Based on my most recent conversation w/Dwight, it’s inaccurate" that he has chosen Houston.
3:23 p.m. PST_


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Hyperion said:


> Hopefully a sign and trade


No.









_*Mark Heisler ‏@MarkHeisler*
Now, 100,000 reports on 'possible S&T for Omer Asik, Jeremy Lin.'… Not happening. #Lakers don't want either one! Told me that specifically
3:17 p.m. PST_


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Floods said:


> *laughs as Jamel's head explodes*


Yeah so I think ill just wait until I get a notification from my nba game time app saying Dwight's made a decision. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Jamel Irief said:


> ????
> 
> Houston and lakers both lost in the first round.
> 
> ...


Holy shit, I think that last reg season game vs. Houston threw me off. Whoops.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

It would be funny if Dwight signed and Houston achieves the exact same, or worse, record as last year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*









_*Bill Simmons ‏@BillSimmons*
Also: I've never been more excited for a tweet than Kobe's next tweet.
3:06 p.m. PST_


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

Lakers have been reportedly informed D12 will not be returning, no confirmation on that yet.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*









_*Mark Willard ‏@Mark_T_Willard*
Ok so that's super duper uber offical now... RT @SportsCenter Dwight Howard's camp has informed Lakers that he will not re-sign with them
3:30 p.m. PST_


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 44s
Y! Sports: Dwight Howard is leaving Los Angeles, finalizing a free agent deal with the Houston Rockets. http://tinyurl.com/lkcvllz 

Daryl Morey ‏@dmorey 2m
While we are excited & cautiously optimistic @DwightHoward might choose Houston, we have not yet heard about his decision
Retweeted by Marc J. Spears


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Bill Simmons is the reason why super-fans should not be given a pedestal. Looking at you, ESPN.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



chilltown said:


> Bill Simmons is the reason why super-fans should not be given a pedestal. Looking at you, ESPN.


I'd rather watch Bill Simmons than the usual robots they bring in. Simmons is entertaining at least.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

Are the Lakers going to take Lin and Asik? Asik would be a good pickup.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

Asik and Lin don't bring them to a championship, so why would you bother with them... Better off to tank for the draft.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Go home, yahoo. You're drunk. 

Dwight: take your time on this decision. We know you have several decisions to let leak before settling.

... Ill try to not fall for the next one... Again.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



> Are the Lakers going to take Lin and Asik? Asik would be a good pickup.


The twitter machine says the Lakers don't want either.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



chilltown said:


> Bill Simmons is the reason why super-fans should not be given a pedestal. Looking at you, ESPN.


I'm a Heat fan and I have zero problem with Bill Simmons. At least he is honest. Rather him than snakes like Wilbon who sling mud from the shadows while rooting for their team, or guys like Chris Sheridan and Marc Stein who are job seekers of the Knicks and Mavs and probably paid to shill.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

Asik is too valuable to give the Lakers in a S&T. You can get something pretty good in return for him. The Rockets don't have to do a sign and trade.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Adam said:


> Are the Lakers going to take Lin and Asik? Asik would be a good pickup.


No. See my quoted tweet above.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Diable said:


> Asik is too valuable to give the Lakers in a S&T. You can get something pretty good in return for him. The Rockets don't have to do a sign and trade.


Rockets have already told reporters they are moving Asik to PF.

So there ya go.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 55s
> Rockets center Omer Asik has no interest in backing up or playing next Dwight Howard, according to sources. Could force trade.


Watch out league, Homer's gonna force his way out!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 42s
> The Hawks would listen on potential Josh Smith-to-Houston sign-and-trade proposals, according to sources.


Like they have a choice.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



> @*CoupNBA*  9m In over 2,000 minutes,the Harden-Asik combo had an NetRtg of +4.6. In over 2,000 minutes, the Kobe-Dwight combo had a NetRtg of +4.6. Weird.


Weird


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



chilltown said:


> Go home, yahoo. You're drunk.
> 
> Dwight: take your time on this decision. We know you have several decisions to let leak before settling.
> 
> ... Ill try to not fall for the next one... Again.


Hey, at least he didn't do a "DwightMare Decision" special on ESPN with that sleazebag Jim Gray.

You have to give him credit for that, at least.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



MojoPin said:


> Asik and Lin don't bring them to a championship, so why would you bother with them... Better off to tank for the draft.


The Lakers aren't tanking. They're the ****ing Lakers. At worst they will get the #12 pick. If Asik and Lin can fit into their team without sacrificing salary cap flexibility next year then the Lakers would take them, or for a variety of other reasons. They're not going to pass on players for the purpose of tanking.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> Simmons is entertaining at least. I'd rather watch Bill Simmons than the usual robots they bring in.


I dont think he is entertaining tbh at first he was refreshing but his boston fan schtick got stale quick. His act at the NBA draft was pitiful and turned me off or good. But i agree with you that ESPN is awful at hiring people in general. People they let go get picked up elsewhere for good reason, ex harold reynolds w/ mlb. 

But enough of those bums from me.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*

Ya there was no way the Lakers would want Lin or Asik when they can just wait till next season and use that cap room


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Ron said:


> Hey, at least he didn't do a "DwightMare Decision" special on ESPN with that sleazebag Jim Gray.
> 
> You have to give him credit for that, at least.


Heaven forbid we get something more entertaining than twitter flurries out of this.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 55s
> Rockets center Omer Asik has no interest in backing up or playing next Dwight Howard, according to sources. Could force trade.


Most ridiculous wrinkle of the Dwight Howard fallout.

First, Houston would be the scariest rebounding team in the league with Howard and Asik tag-teaming in the paint, scarier even than Zach Randolph/Marc Gasol.

Second, you're Omer Asik. Shut up.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 56s
> GM on Howard to Houston: Well, I guess now there will be a franchise tag in the next collective bargaining agreement.


..


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Floods said:


> Watch out league, Homer's gonna force his way out!


This is interesting because Asik doesnt seem like the guy that would want to force his way out


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> Hey, at least he didn't do a "DwightMare Decision" special on ESPN with that sleazebag Jim Gray.
> 
> You have to give him credit for that, at least.


I can agree with this.. But this dwight situation irks me more for this whole saga than lebron at any point. But that could be just me.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Dwight Howard chooses to sign with Rockets; his agent denies he has made a decision*



Ron said:


> Rockets have already told reporters they are moving Asik to PF.
> 
> So there ya go.


If they're playing Asik/Dwight up front, Harden better hone that J to perfection, because he'll never step foot in the paint again.


OK, just saw the post on Asik not having any of it. Who is he to make these demands? You got your money, dude. You're no star. Why not even "next to" Dwight? Kinda crazy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> If they're playing Asik/Dwight up front, Harden better hone that J to perfection, because he'll never step foot in the paint again.
> 
> 
> OK, just saw the post on Asik not having any of it. Who is he to make these demands? You got your money, dude. You're no star. Why not even "next to" Dwight? Kinda crazy.


I just demanded that the Lakers give me four courtside seats for $50 per seat, per game, for the entire season and playoffs.

Yeah, I am not getting what I want either.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik 4h
> 
> Hello @DwightHoward do you know you have smallest black dick in the world and Justin Bieber more man than you jabroni piece of garbage?


It's on! Sheikie Baby going to make Dwight humble, old country way.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> I just demanded that the Lakers give me four courtside seats for $50 per seat, per game, for the entire season and playoffs.
> 
> Yeah, I am not getting what I want either.


Are you gonna force your way to ARCO arena?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

@WindhorstESPN:


> Rockets center Omer Asik has no interest in backing up or playing next Dwight Howard, sources say. Could force trade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Omer Asik has demanded 4 European models massage his Adam's apple for up to 90 minutes following games and practices if he's forced to play with Dwight.



chilltown said:


> I can agree with this.. But this dwight situation irks me more for this whole saga than lebron at any point. But that could be just me.


LeBron's saga wasn't a 4-season, back-and-forth cocktease ordeal like this. We knew when it was ending, also. This has a nebulous end to it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Patrick Beverley ‏@patbev21 3m
My original number is 21 so I will be wearing 21 next season!!!! And yep we got Dwight Howard!!!! Wow


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

They were probably going to trade Asik anyway.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 58s
One trade destination that would appeal to Houston's Omer Asik and Tom Thibodeau: The Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

So he'd be fine playing behind Noah? WUT.

Have a feeling Dwight will choose Olympiacos or some shit.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

This thread really needs a vengeful Magic fan with a throwback Magic avatar. Hobojoe?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

This is still NOT over? Good grief. Going outside for a run, make some dinner after that. Enough is enough.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



HKF said:


> This is still NOT over? Good grief. Going outside for a run, make some dinner after that. Enough is enough.


Making dinner already? What are you, 60?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Adam said:


> This thread really needs a vengeful Magic fan with a throwback Magic avatar. Hobojoe?


Oh god, who was that ****ing Magic homer who trolled the shit out of this place during the playoffs a few years back and has been MIA for the past year or so? Not Blue Magic, the other guy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

My sources are telling me Dwight is no longer leaning toward Olympiacos. He's strongly considering signing with Maccabi Tel Aviv and converting to Judaism.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> Making dinner already? What are you, 60?


Or maybe he actually makes dinner and doesn't zap frozen food like some pathetic bachelor?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> Oh god, who was that ****ing Magic homer who trolled the shit out of this place during the playoffs a few years back and has been MIA for the past year or so? Not Blue Magic, the other guy.


Idunkonyou. He said the Magic would be a dynasty with Dwight :rofl:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> Or maybe he actually makes dinner and doesn't zap frozen food like some pathetic bachelor?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Are you implying that I eat frozen food?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> Are you implying that I eat frozen food?


I implying that if you don't you should understand why it could take 1-3 hours to make dinner. It's 4pm and he's going for a run and then making it. Very plausible he won't eat until 7. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Lakers denied receiving information that they are out of the running. :lol:

I have to dig up the tweet...it would rather wait for their official twitter account then quoting reporters.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> I implying that if you don't you should understand why it could take 1-3 hours to make dinner. It's 4pm and he's going for a run and then making it. Very plausible he won't eat until 7.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I've never spent an hour making dinner, unless it's for several people.

But whatever, his eating habits aren't that big a deal to me, I was just busting his balls.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> If they're playing Asik/Dwight up front, Harden better hone that J to perfection, because he'll never step foot in the paint again.
> 
> 
> OK, just saw the post on Asik not having any of it. Who is he to make these demands? You got your money, dude. You're no star. Why not even "next to" Dwight? Kinda crazy.


Hasn't even signed with the Rockets and already starting drama there ! 

It will be fun to watch while my Lakers tank this next season and play for 2014-2015


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> @*SherwoodStrauss*  7m Miami is another momentary winner in this. The Lakers have little to offer LeBron.


No way he was going there anyway. CLE or he stays.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

A Lakers-Celtics-Sixers tank war. That would be fun.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> I've never spent an hour making dinner, unless it's for several people.
> 
> But whatever, his eating habits aren't that big a deal to me, I was just busting his balls.


Yeah so you're eating frozen food. Or just grilled sautéed meats with vegetables. 

Rice alone takes about an hour. Beans too. Soups and roasts at least 3. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

lol @ rushing this man to make a decision on the next 5 years of his life (and maybe his defining legacy) for your personal benefit.

and the people trying to make Dwight out to be indecisive based on "sources" are full of it especially since they're some of the same ones calling "sources" full of shit any other time

it wouldn't be a big deal except people are going to choose to "not like" Dwight behind a bunch of conflicting "insider" reports no matter how he plays next year. is he supposed to tweet that no one else can do their job and speculate while he's making his decision? some players just can't win with you guys


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



LA68 said:


> Hasn't even signed with the Rockets and already starting drama there !
> 
> It will be fun to watch while my Lakers tank this next season and play for 2014-2015


Get real. Unless the lakers dump Nash, Kobe, metta and gasol they're not tanking. 

You can not be contender and still not tank you know. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> @*MySportsLegion*  27s 30 minutes ago. RT --> @*Chris_Broussard*: I'm told Hawks & Rockets working on sign&trade to bring Josh Smith to Hou. pic.twitter.com/tq984is2d2


:laugh:

Anyway, Smith would be a mistake, unless McHale can get him to play like he's never played before.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah so you're eating frozen food.


Nope. Insane heartburn.



> Or just grilled sautéed meats with vegetables.


Fairly often. Not upscale enough for you?



> Rice alone takes about an hour. Beans too. Soups and roasts at least 3.


Keep it G homey.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Dre said:


> lol @ rushing this man to make a decision on the next 5 years of his life (and maybe his defining legacy) for your personal benefit.
> 
> and the people trying to make Dwight out to be indecisive based on "sources" are full of it especially since they're some of the same ones calling "sources" full of shit any other time


While that's true, his track record sucks. We know he told Orlando he wanted to stay, had the coach and GM fired, and changed his mind.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Anyway, Smith would be a mistake, unless McHale can get him to play like he's never played before.


I was wondering when Broussard would finally get into the action on Twitter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Rockets apparently going after Calderon too.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

I just played three games of Asteroids, what did I miss?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> Rockets apparently going after Calderon too.


guess the rumors about Dwight wanting which ever team he signs with to sign Calderon where true


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Dwight and friends w/Harden.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

I'd die laughing if Dwight and Calderon had a fight one month into the season and one or both demanded a trade.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Dissonance said:


> Dwight and friends w/Harden.


Hey dont forget Parson!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

So basically the Rockets are shaping up to look like the Old Magic with James Harden


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

What does Royce White think about all of this?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> @JonesOnTheNBA
> Rockets GM @dmorey flipped Kyle Lowry, Kevin Martin and Jeremy Lamb into James Harden and Dwight Howard.


...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

God these hateful tweets toward Dwight Howard are insane. My Favorite 



> diego guerrero ‏@diegolakers69 1m
> 
> @DwightHoward YOU ARE A ****EN DISCRASE TO LAKERLAND GO TO HOUSTON YOU ****EN ****YOU ****EN PISS OF SHIT YOU WILL NEVER BE A HALL OF FAMER


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> What does Royce White think about all of this?


Where is Ja? Somebody find Ja Rule. I need to know how to feel about this.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Piss of shit?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> LADIESluvSHAWNSHAWN ‏@ImFromAVONDALE 25s
> 
> @DwightHoward u a bitch ass ***** n ur grandma is a dike


new contender for most insane tweet towards Dwight


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

so DoctorDrizzay has twitter this much we do know


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

:laugh:

Laker Nation in the Twitterverse will unleash some gems in the coming hours.



> @*BrettNBA*  2m Rockets reluctant to give both Lin and Asik to Atlanta for Smith. They want to keep Lin as bait for Calderon with Detroit, via sources.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Like Detroit needs Lin, Knight and Stuckey :2ti:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Mike Bresnahan ‏@Mike_Bresnahan 1m
Dwight Howard is currently flying from Colorado to Los Angeles and plans to speak to Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak later today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> @*HowardBeckNYT*  5m So Dwight leaves LA, Iguodala leaves Denver, Bynum flops in Philly. I guess Orlando won that trade after all.


Sucks for DEN and LAL. Philly trading for Bynum was always untenable.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Dre said:


> Like Detroit needs Lin, Knight and Stuckey :2ti:


It's Dumars. He signed Villanueva and Gordon to five year contracts with the cap space he blew up his title contender for. I put nothing past him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> Mike Bresnahan ‏@Mike_Bresnahan 1m
> Dwight Howard is currently flying from Colorado to Los Angeles and plans to speak to Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak later today.


Whoa. Ho'dup. He doesn't strike me as the "leave you to your face" type.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> Sucks for DEN and LAL. Philly trading for Bynum was always untenable.


Yeah, this time last year both Morey and Hennigan (I think? Magic GM) looked suspect, the former for being stuck in mediocrity and the latter for getting seemingly no value back for Howard. Gotta give them credit.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Lakers are still denying being told they are out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

My prediction for Kobe's next tweet:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> Whoa. Ho'dup. He doesn't strike me as the "leave you to your face" type.


All bets are off with Dwight. He's a crazier Manny Ramirez.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*









_*Mike Bresnahan ‏@Mike_Bresnahan *
Dwight Howard is currently flying from Colorado to Los Angeles and plans to speak to Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak later today.
4:30 p.m. PST_


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> Whoa. Ho'dup. He doesn't strike me as the "leave you to your face" type.


No, he doesn't. He is a chicken-shit.

So why fly there to meet up with him personally?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Howard probably wants Mitch to kiss his ass dead center before he makes up his mind again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

_Hey Mitch, this is tough...just wanna thank-....


...Surprise!_










_LOLOLOL Y'all thought I was gone, huh? Shoulda seen the look on y'all face! Where Kobe?_


*Mitch motions to Kobe hiding in a closet to put the machete down*




Photoshops coming hard and fast.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> _*Mike Bresnahan ‏@Mike_Bresnahan *
> Dwight Howard is currently flying from Colorado to Los Angeles and plans to speak to Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak later today.
> 4:30 p.m. PST_


"If i resign with you can you get 3 maxed superstars. A TV Station for myself. 4 movies staring me and Will Smith as buddy cops. And free In-n-Out for life?"


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> No, he doesn't. He is a chicken-shit.
> 
> So why fly there to meet up with him personally?


PR purposes. Trying to salvage what little reputation he has.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Congrats to Houston Rockets fans, and Howard fans. Something special could happen in Houston now for sure. Well I picked Dallas, I'll will go ahead and take the default in the fact I got the state right!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> No, he doesn't. He is a chicken-shit.
> 
> So why fly there to meet up with him personally?


Except what will you say if that's why he's meeting up :gay:

I will say though....one thing you never want to do as the GM...never let the star go back to the old team under any circumstances...not a bye not nothing til your ink is dry

I remember reading how Tim Duncan was in love with Orlando...says let me go back to San Antonio one more time to talk to them....the rest is history

Mike Dunleavy said Kobe told them in a meeting "tell everyone to get their Clippers jerseys"...leaves...same day Dunleavy turns on the TV and Kobe is at the press conference with Kupchak

There was even talk LeBron had a verbal agreement to go to New York before he changed his mind in the 11th hour

Sometimes sentimentality and comfort is easier to agree to than bravery and new horizons..especially with a waffler. It's tough in the NBA because you can't sign on the dotted line for another 10 days....but still

If I'm Morey I would've been like noooo Dwight relax we just ordered you a penthouse suite and 23 whores and 10 boxes of condoms for the next 5 days in Colorado then we're flying out to you to meet on this. I would be nervous about him going to LA even if his intention is to say no...nothing is in ink yet...


----------



## Mamba v2.0 (May 27, 2013)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Howard will continue to decline. Hes no good out west and as a lakers fan, i never liked trading bynum away for howard. No post game at age 27. Lol. Maybe la will give jordan hill a shot. More $ for 2014. Lebron needs to stay away from LA. Doesnt deserve to be there. F**k him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Well whatever happened with Dwight Bynum hurts himself bowling now

You'd probably rather have a shot at Dwight than Bynum's insurance claim


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Look what the cat dragged in.


----------



## Mamba v2.0 (May 27, 2013)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Bynum was never hurt, he didnt wanna be in philly. He was never hurt. Ill keep Drew man.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

I'm surprised Laker fans are so upset. Howard was a gamble, and after the season Howard and LA had, how can you be surprised that he's leaving. The writing has been on the wall all season.

I'm more interested to see what the guidence of Coach McHale and having a guy like the Dream in Howards corner can do for his game, most importantly his offensive game. And his mental approach to the game. Its time for Dwight to shine. MVP season coming out!


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> No way he was going there anyway. CLE or he stays.


No way is Lebron going to Cleveland even if Miami doesn't win next year. 



Mamba v2.0 said:


> Howard will continue to decline. Hes no good out west and as a lakers fan, i never liked trading bynum away for howard. No post game at age 27. Lol. Maybe la will give jordan hill a shot. More $ for 2014. Lebron needs to stay away from LA. Doesnt deserve to be there. F**k him.


He's back!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

I like people like Irving and Mamba 2.0 who've turned off their rep power.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Mamba v2.0 said:


> Bynum was never hurt, he didnt wanna be in philly. He was never hurt. Ill keep Drew man.


He didn't want the fifty million dollars he pissed away by pretending to be hurt either?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 55s
Houston has traded Royce White to Philadelphia, league sources tell Y! Sports.

:gay:


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



23AJ said:


> I'm surprised Laker fans are so upset. Howard was a gamble, and after the season Howard and LA had, how can you be surprised that he's leaving. The writing has been on the wall all season.
> 
> I'm more interested to see what the guidence of Coach McHale and having a guy like the Dream in Howards corner can do for his game, most importantly his offensive game. And his mental approach to the game. Its time for Dwight to shine. MVP season coming out!


You're claiming that Dwight will have an MVP type of season this year and yet you're confused as to why LA fans are upset over him leaving?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Who is this guy where is he "back" from I wasn't gone that long was I


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Adam said:


> This thread really needs a vengeful Magic fan with a throwback Magic avatar. Hobojoe?


Honestly, not much to rip him for right now. Assuming he is in fact signing with Houston, good for him. Best basketball decision IMO. I'm not going to blame him for the fact that there is a rat race to be the one to break the news and dozens of conflicting reports come out every minute on Twitter. Not his fault. 

Question to those bashing him for being "indecisive" -- you do realize it's July 5 and he can't even officially sign anywhere until July 10, right? There are plenty of reasons to trash Howard, but taking too long to make up his mind this time around is not one of them.


----------



## Mamba v2.0 (May 27, 2013)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Im a la fan, and om actually happy. Ive never liked him. And hes already worked with hakeem and still has no post game. Howard has hit his ceiling. Hes as good as he is gonna get.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



XxIrvingxX said:


> You're claiming that Dwight will have an MVP type of season this year and yet you're confused as to why LA fans are upset over him leaving?


He said he was confused. Not surprised.

Those words have different meanings.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

I can't wait to play the Rockets next season.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Dre said:


> Who is this guy where is he "back" from I wasn't gone that long was I


Laker fan, about as anti-LeBron as you can get, spent the whole finals whooping up the Spurs and trashing LeBron and just being a dipshit in general, then the Heat won and he hasn't been seen since. Until now!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 55s
> Houston has traded Royce White to Philadelphia, league sources tell Y! Sports.
> 
> :gay:


If Royce White thinks he has anxiety now, wait until he plays in front of Philly fans for five minutes.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Best situation for everyone involved. LA can move forward, and Houston can continue to build around Howard. I like how the basketball needle is moving on this for everybody. Now whats going to happen to Omer Asik ? I hope Houston keeps him. It will give them easily one of the best front lines in the NBA. It will be tough for teams that like to drive the ball to score on Howard and Asik.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 55s
> Houston has traded Royce White to Philadelphia, league sources tell Y! Sports.
> 
> :gay:


Hmm so what does this mean cap wise? Can they get both Howard and Smith now and only trade 1 of Lin or Asik

I was reading somewhere that moving Royce would give them alot of flexibility but wasnt sure on that


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



23AJ said:


> Best situation for everyone involved. LA can move forward, and Houston can continue to build around Howard. I like how the basketball needle is moving on this for everybody. Now whats going to happen to Omer Asik ? I hope Houston keeps him. It will give them easily one of the best front lines in the NBA. It will be tough for teams that like to drive the ball to score on Howard and Asik.


This doesn't look over yet.


----------



## Mamba v2.0 (May 27, 2013)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



XxIrvingxX said:


> No way is Lebron going to Cleveland even if Miami doesn't win next year.
> 
> 
> 
> He's back!


Ive been in southern california enjoying my summer


----------



## Mamba v2.0 (May 27, 2013)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> Laker fan, about as anti-LeBron as you can get, spent the whole finals whooping up the Spurs and trashing LeBron and just being a dipshit in general, then the Heat won and he hasn't been seen since. Until now!


Like i said ive been in the desert camping and fishing. I have a life lol


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> This doesn't look over yet.


I agree, this is just the big domino to set everyting else off, however I like the direction in Howards pick, and am hopeful Asik stays in Houston.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Mamba v2.0 said:


> Like i said ive been in the desert camping and fishing. I have a life lol


You're a cowardly troll.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 2m
Houston and Atlanta haven't discussed a Josh Smith sign-and-trade, but that's a conversation that could happen soon, league sources tell Y!


----------



## Mamba v2.0 (May 27, 2013)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> You're a cowardly troll.


Ive been out of cell receptionin the mojave desert. And im a la fan so howard leaving la gives me some entightlement to discuss this. Shut ya mouth


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Mamba v2.0 said:


> Ive been out of cell receptionin the mojave desert. And im a la fan so howard leaving la gives me some entightlement to discuss this. Shut ya mouth


This reeks of Thailand all over again.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> I like people like Irving and Mamba 2.0 who've turned off their rep power.


Didn't care for rep from the day I joined and still to this day I don't care.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> He said he was confused. Not surprised.
> 
> Those words have different meanings.


So how long am I supposed to expect this apparent man crush you have on me to go on for?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Gawddamit, Dwight! You robbed me of the opportunity to watch Jamel root for Andy Bogut.:mad2::rant::azdaja:


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Mamba v2.0 said:


> Ive been in southern california enjoying my summer


Was this while Lebron was pretty much disproving every shot you made at him?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 1m
Why would Dwight meet w/ Lakers? Because sign-and-trade still possible. Heat did it with LeBron and Bosh. Dwight gets more $, Lakers picks.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Mamba v2.0 said:


> Bynum was never hurt, he didnt wanna be in philly. He was never hurt. Ill keep Drew man.


He had surgery as a ploy to keep from playing in Philly? Is this the real life?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 1m
> Why would Dwight meet w/ Lakers? Because sign-and-trade still possible. Heat did it with LeBron and Bosh. Dwight gets more $, Lakers picks.


Those are my thoughts. Lakers will get Asik and picks and be very grateful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Dre said:


> If I'm Morey I would've been like noooo Dwight relax we just ordered you a penthouse suite and 23 whores and *10 boxes of condoms* for the next 5 days in Colorado then we're flying out to you to meet on this. I would be nervous about him going to LA even if his intention is to say no...nothing is in ink yet...


He'd instantly retract his agreement. Dwight clearly doesn't use condoms. Eight baby mamas.



XxIrvingxX said:


> No way is Lebron going to Cleveland even if Miami doesn't win next year.


Obviously I'm not contesting you at all, but what are your principle reasons?


Floods said:


> Laker fan, about as anti-LeBron as you can get, spent the whole finals whooping up the Spurs and trashing LeBron and just being a dipshit in general, then the Heat won and he hasn't been seen since. Until now!


So glad I was too mentally disheveled to step foot outside the Heat forum during series.

Something amusing about a poster disappearing into the desert for weeks after shame washed over him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Yeah Laker fans will be really happy when this winds up being a sign and trade, considering things currently sit at the nadir.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

I don't feel like editing all of this Off Topic shit, so everyone talk about the subject at hand please.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

I love it. Arrogant ass Lakers


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 1m
> Why would Dwight meet w/ Lakers? Because sign-and-trade still possible. Heat did it with LeBron and Bosh. Dwight gets more $, Lakers picks.


I see someone forgot to explain the new CBA to Ira.



Hyperion said:


> Those are my thoughts. Lakers will get Asik and picks and be very grateful.


Why would they help out the Lakers and damage their ability to continue adding talent to the roster? If there's a sign & trade coming it's to Golden State.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> Obviously I'm not contesting you at all, but what are your principle reasons


Oh I know you aren't.

The Cavs right now for the most part aren't a very impressive team, despite the large amount of very young and damn good talent that they have, they aren't put together that well and by the time Lebron's a free agent again the Cavs are going to have a problem at the center position since Varejao is going to be on the decline. 

If Bennett can become a great and serviceable player that you would expect out of, lets say, a sixth pick in the draft, then he'd be a great player to have come off the bench for Lebron. But I feel that the center position needs to be secured first, otherwise I can't see Lebron coming back. PG, SG and PF are taken care of for now, assuming all three players at those starting positions stay when their contracts are up.

Edit: (see's Hyperion's post) 

****!!!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 38m
> 
> New Orleans has shown strong interest in acquiring Rockets center Omer Asik, w/ an offer likely centered on Ryan Anderson, sources tell Y!


..


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Asik for Anderson is a great deal.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Orlando 2.0...Asik and Anthony Davis is nice..hold up now those two, Holiday, Gordon and Evans is a nice little nucleus provided you trade Gordon probably

But hold up can't LA at least get a TPE for Dwight

Might come in handy down the road


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

I want to take credit for being the first to bring up Ryan Anderson's name today. Yes, totally wrong team wrong deal. But I brought up his name. Celebrate me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

So now Dwight is mulling over the idea that he would be leaving $30 million on the table.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Basel said:


> So now Dwight is mulling over the idea that he would be leaving $30 million on the table.


Isnt it like 9mil when you take in no state taxes in Taxes?

Also im betting he ends up back a Laker after all of this


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> @*AlexKennedyNBA*: Dwight Howard is en route to L.A. now to meet with Lakers. I'm told the extra $ is still weighing on Howard.


Don't understand how he didn't think enough about that prior to apparently deciding. Hope this is erroneous.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> Don't understand how he didn't think enough about that prior to apparently deciding. Hope this is erroneous.


Could this be him trying to talking them into a sign and trade?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



FSH said:


> Isnt it like 9mil when you take in no state taxes in Texas?
> 
> Also im betting he ends up back a Laker after all of this


I dont know why the media keep saying this. They act like Houston doesn't play any games outside of Texas. Also, he could easily get a loan-out corp and with a few charity deductions decrease his tax rate by a significant amount. These guys literally no nothing about accounting and how wealthy people live.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

It won't benefit him because of the new CBA. All it would do would decrease his new team's assets.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Congrats to the Rockets.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Basel said:


> So now Dwight is mulling over the idea that he would be leaving $30 million on the table.


Can't see the Lakers do an S&T and get garbage like Asik and Lin. Better to just have the salary dump and rebuild for 2017.

They should tell Dwight's pilots to turn around, or head to Houston for the presser.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> Don't understand how he didn't think enough about that prior to apparently deciding. Hope this is erroneous.


I'm sure he did. He's a waffler though

But if Dwight actually does go back to LA is this a crazier day then when Paul got traded to the Lakers then David Stern blocked it at the rim


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> @*AdamReisinger*  2m As bad as this whole scenario is, next year is going to be so much worse. Not looking forward to July 2014 at all.


Where's that gun-to-head-guy pic?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

D12 to Houston reports are premature.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*









_*Dave McMenamin ‏@mcten*
What's the big hold up? "It's hard to walk away from $30 million," said a source close to Dwight Howard. "Harder than we thought."
6:13 p.m. PST_


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Idunkonyou said:


> Congrats to the Rockets.


For what?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> For what?


For duping Sam Amick and 98% of bbb.net?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Calderon signs 4-year deal in Dallas. So much for that.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Honestly this has the feel of Lakers re-signing the guy. A few days ago it was about winning titles, but come decision time, it's about money.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Switch my prediction to 60/40 in favor of the Lakers. These last few hours some strange shit has been happening

I really think he choose the Rockets started to leak it then changed his mind


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Honestly this has the feel of Lakers re-signing the guy. A few days ago it was about winning titles, but come decision time, it's about money.


Yup


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> For what?


For signing Howard obviously.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Idunkonyou said:


> For signing Howard obviously.


Twitter insiders say he hasn't decided. This is true until they tell you it's false a couple minutes later. 

But we'll continue to listen. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Lots of Laker fans are going to have to clean up their timelines a bit. Unburn some jerseys maybe.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Is all of this premature? Is it true that they can't do anything officially until the 10th? Who is to say at this point even if he "decides" on a team, that he won't change his mind on Monday?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> @ESPNNBA
> On @SportsCenter, @Chris_Broussard reports Dwight Howard has had a change of heart, is now 50-50 on decision to leave Lakers


:lol:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Honestly this has the feel of Lakers re-signing the guy. A few days ago it was about winning titles, but come decision time, it's about money.


July 10 is a long way away. Dwight can decide to sign with the Vancouver Grizzlies before then.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> Lots of Laker fans are going to have to clean up their timelines a bit. Unburn some jerseys maybe.


No they aren't. They're emotionally fickle and not logical. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Sorry, the guy's a waffler. Let's just put that to bed now. It's OK, it's a big decision.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Howard's stayin in LA


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> July 10 is a long way away. Dwight can decide to sign with the Vancouver Grizzlies before then.


UPDATE: Dwight says he'll sign with the Kings for minimum if they move to Seattle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

To that point, LeBron didn't announce his decision until four days after his last meeting. That would be Sunday for Dwight.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> Twitter insiders say he hasn't decided. This is true until they tell you it's false a couple minutes later.
> 
> But we'll continue to listen.
> 
> ...


Is this a joke? Then why leak that he is signing with Houston to EVERY NA sport media page? Some one is trolling the Lakers and their fans. Pretty sad really.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

I mean is this really Dwight fault? Im sure every FA has gone back and forth but now we just got "insider" on twitter to report shit before it happens

Like i said at the start of this thread should have waited till Dwight announce it himself


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Idunkonyou said:


> Is this a joke? Then why leak that he is signing with Houston to EVERY NA sport media page? Some one is trolling the Lakers and their fans. Pretty sad really.


That was the guy from USATODAY. Who was probably just trying to be the first to report it and jumped the gun


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

It's a little more than insider bullshit too because Morey himself tweeted about Dwight by name...he was told something if he's mentioning his name as a Rockets employee


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Dre said:


> It's a little more than insider bullshit too because Morey himself tweeted about Dwight by name...he was told something if he's mentioning his name as a Rockets employee





> Daryl Morey ‏@dmorey 3h
> 
> While we are excited & cautiously optimistic @DwightHoward might choose Houston, we have not yet heard about his decision


This is nothing more then insider bullshit trying to be the first to announce it. If these was 2005 no one would give a shit and the guy would be able to make his decision in peace


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Every sports page on the internet is reporting that Howard is joining the Rockets and they all have their own reporters who I'm sure go by their own sources. Howard is joining the Rockets. Time for the Lakers and their fans to move on.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Dre said:


> It's a little more than insider bullshit too because Morey himself tweeted about Dwight by name...he was told something if he's mentioning his name as a Rockets employee


Did his tweet say anything about hearing news from Dwight or his close rep? (By the way Ron, that's a sincere question. I don't follow morey on twitter).

This is a consequence of the age we live in and people being impatient and wanting to be "first." 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Idunkonyou said:


> Every sports page on the internet is reporting that Howard is joining the Rockets and they all have their own reporters who I'm sure go by their own sources. Howard is joining the Rockets. Time for the Lakers and their fans to move on.


Can you give us some advice on how to do that, tragic fan? You've gone through it three times now?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard 42s
Source: D12 has landed in LA & told Lakers it's 50-50 btwn them and the Rockets. He's having 2nd thoughts about leaving $30 mill on table


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



FSH said:


> This is nothing more then insider bullshit trying to be the first to announce it. If these was 2005 no one would give a shit and the guy would be able to make his decision in peace


I don't know that looks like they were told something but know Dwight is a waffler and don't want to sound like they're putting pressure on him or want all the hoopla just yet

If I'm a GM I wouldn't mention a situation as sensitive as this by name unless I knew something 

But this is the new internet era I guess

EDIT: 

:2ti: @ Dwight being _in_ LA at 50/50 after previously telling them they were out. I can't even call it. It could be a myriad of things. He could be asking for a sign and trade...he could really want to stay a Laker...those 8 baby mamas could've texted him at once...who knows

But being in LA is only gonna shift things the Lakers' way IMO


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Idunkonyou said:


> Every sports page on the internet is reporting that Howard is joining the Rockets and they all have their own reporters who I'm sure go by their own sources. Howard is joining the Rockets. Time for the Lakers and their fans to move on.


Uh, no. See above.

It's Dwight man, it's Dwight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> @*tomhaberstroh*  1m I say 10. MT @*AdamReisinger*: To be fair to Dwight, this is kind of a product of the era. Waffling would've flown under the radar 20 yrs ago.


Very true. Especially with the recklessness of 1st-over-right reporters exacerbating it.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> Uh, no. See above.
> 
> It's Dwight man, it's Dwight.


LMAO! So basically the only thing holding him in LA is the money. You got a real winner there Lakers fans. A real winner, LOL!


----------



## Xeneise (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Sam Amick must be pretty worried right now.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

People acting like changing your mind is something Dwight just invented to piss them off...Acting like every FA in the NBA hasnt changed their mind at some point

Man you people are crazy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Begiiiiining to wonder if this isn't just because he's upset his Twitter announcement was ruined and he wants to drum up the suspense again.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



FSH said:


> People acting like changing your mind is something Dwight just invented to piss them off...
> 
> Man you people are crazy


I'm sure he will change his mind again and ask to be traded to the Euro league or something before it is all said and done, LOL! Dude is mentally challenged.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> Very true. Especially with the recklessness of 1st-over-right reporters exacerbating it.


Not even 20 years..I mentioned Duncan visiting Orlando and being ready to sign before he flew back to SA

You think if it were like this back then people wouldn't still be calling Duncan a flake and BS like that


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

And I was so hoping to read about Howard having 3 more kids in the great state of Texas. What would that make the count again? 9? The guy wants that Kemp award.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Idunkonyou said:


> LMAO! So basically the only thing holding him in LA is the money. You got a real winner there Lakers fans. A real winner, LOL!


Don't be more of an asshole than you already are being. No need to troll on people, just because they like one team or another.

I could care less about this idiot. But it is entertaining.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Dre said:


> Not even 20 years..I mentioned Duncan visiting Orlando and being ready to sign before he flew back to SA
> 
> You think if it were like this back then people wouldn't still be calling Duncan a flake and BS like that


Duncan was going to sign with the Magic until his wife and Robinson changed his mind. All in all I'd say it worked in his favor. He is probably the most beloved guy in the NBA today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Well, that story gets recounted a lot. Doesn't exactly count since we actually knew about it.

At the risk of being morbid, this totally reminds me of following the Boston Bomber chase on Twitter. So much misinformation flying around and contradictions everywhere.

"Both suspects in custody!"

"One suspect killed. One on the run."

"2nd suspect killed!"

"2nd suspect in custody!"


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> Don't be more of an asshole than you already are being. No need to troll on people, just because they like one team or another.
> 
> I could care less about this idiot. But it is entertaining.


Yep. In today's society, the truth = trolling or crossing the line. Cry me a river.

That makes two people calling me names by the way for simply stating what the news was stating or telling it the way it is. Sad little people you are.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

How long till Sportscenter delete this tweet 



> SportsCenter ‏@SportsCenter 3h
> 
> ESPN sources say Dwight Howard is leaving L.A. because of D’Antoni’s system, Nash’s age and not wanting to be Kobe’s sidekick for 3-4 years.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> Well, that story gets recounted a lot. Doesn't exactly count since we actually knew about it.
> 
> At the risk of being morbid, this totally reminds me of following the Boston Bomber chase on Twitter. So much misinformation flying around and contradictions everywhere.
> 
> ...


True.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> Don't be more of an asshole than you already are being. No need to troll on people, just because they like one team or another.
> 
> I could care less about this idiot. But it is entertaining.


Don't mind him, he just feels stupid for spending all his time on this board telling us how great Dwight was for 5 years. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

It's partially Dwight's fault. You don't have to give the media anything until you've made up your mind. Take as long as you want, but saying you've ruled out LA then putting 50/50 just a couple hours later? He likes the attention.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> SportsCenter ‏@SportsCenter 3h
> 
> ESPN sources say Dwight Howard decided against Houston because of McHale's system, Asik's rage and not wanting to be Harden's Sidekick for 3-4 years.


hmm


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> Don't mind him, he just feels stupid for spending all his time on this board telling us how great Dwight was for 5 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This little boy has some really thin skin, LOL!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

:|


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Sir Patchwork said:


> It's partially Dwight's fault. You don't have to give the media anything until you've made up your mind. Take as long as you want, but saying you've ruled out LA then putting 50/50 just a couple hours later? He likes the attention.


Agreed 100%. And to think Howard was the most liked NBA player a few short years back. Now he is just considered to be a mental midget. Still has amazing skills on the court, but his mind will keep him from ever going to that next level.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Dwight probably just found out you can get the extra $30M via S&T anymore.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

I think Houston pulled their offer because Asik was upset.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ender said:


> Dwight probably just found out you can get the extra $30M via S&T anymore.


Was thinking the same thing, but him and his agent can't be that stupid. Can they? :whofarted


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Can't Dwight Howard just **** off already?


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



roux said:


> Can't Dwight Howard just **** off already?


Media whore. 6 different baby mommas, what should we expect?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

LMAO! The Lakers basically talked bad about Howard since they thought him going to the Rockets was a done deal. Now they look bad since Howard apparently hasn't made his mind up. The person reporting about the 50-50 stance now still thinks he will end up in Houston, but this is Howard we are talking about and he mentions this a ton of times in the interview. Also saying this is becoming a PR nightmare once again for Howard.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Sir Patchwork said:


> It's partially Dwight's fault. You don't have to give the media anything until you've made up your mind. Take as long as you want, but saying you've ruled out LA then putting 50/50 just a couple hours later? He likes the attention.



I hate this crap because there is no quote or any tie to Howard about any of this bullshit but he is going to get killed for it. NBA writers/reporters get a continual free pass on reporting crap that not only never happens but sometimes the exact opposite happens.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> I think Houston pulled their offer because Asik was upset.


The only source we have on Asik being upset (about a deal that apparently never even went down lol) is that fat LeBron stalker from Cleveland. That elephant walrus still can only break Cleveland info (Earl Clark). Windhorst doesn't have any Turkish sources...

Don't get why people are buying into that tweet about Asik saying he wouldn't back up Dwight without considering the source.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> Calderon signs 4-year deal in Dallas. So much for that.


What a terrible signing 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

This ****ing guy. Dude will never be a winner. I hope he fails wherever he goes.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> It's Houston. Source close to Dwight Howard confirms that he'll join the Rockets. He'll inform the Lakers and make an official announcement.


https://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA/status/353340108235227137


> "We have been informed of Dwight's decision to not return to the Lakers. Naturally we're disappointed. However, we will now move forward in a different direction with the future of the franchise and, as always, will do our best to build the best team possible, one our great lakers fans will be proud to support. To Dwight, we thank him for his time and consideration, and for his efforts with us last season. We wish him the best of luck on the remainder of his NBA career."


http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/130705mitchkupchak_statement


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Seriously people its not like he went out on Sportscenter saying he was going to the Rockets. A bunch of "insider" decided to tweet that he was gonna sign with the Rockets

He has done nothing wrong expect be a NBA star


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

If you're the fan of a Western Conference team it's better that Howard stays with the Lakers. That team is mediocre. If he goes to Houston and then the Pelicans get Asik for Anderson that's two teams with pretty tough looking rosters. I don't think the Pelicans would be a legit contender, but with Asik and maybe flipping Gordon for a player who fit better they wouldn't be a picnic in the first round.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 2m
Los Angeles issued a statement saying that Howard informed Kupchak of his decision "to not return to the Lakers."


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Adam said:


> The only source we have on Asik being upset (about a deal that apparently never even went down lol) is that fat LeBron stalker from Cleveland. That elephant walrus still can only break Cleveland info (Earl Clark). Windhorst doesn't have any Turkish sources...
> 
> Don't get why people are buying into that tweet about Asik saying he wouldn't back up Dwight without considering the source.


I was making a joke, Adam.

But I understand you not getting it.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 3m
> 
> Dwight Howard's plan was always to meet with the Lakers a final time and tell MItch Kupchak of his decision.


Smh People hating Howard for no reason because "insider" saying he might change his mind back to Lakers


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ender said:


> https://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA/status/353340108235227137
> 
> http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/130705mitchkupchak_statement


That is pretty much what I thought he was doing. So if these reports are correct, Howard was actually doing the right thing by going back to LA and notifying them face to face. Maybe he is finally growing up?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Chris Mannix ‏@ChrisMannixSI 1m
Lakers GM Mitch Kupchak: "We have been informed of Dwight's decision to not return to the Lakers."


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

This looks like the Fat lady

http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/130705mitchkupchak_statement



> *Statement from Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak*
> 
> 
> July 05, 2013 7:25 pm PDT
> ...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Dwight changed his avatar to Rocket Jersey


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



FSH said:


> Dwight changed his twitter avatar to him in a Rocket Jersey


Really?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> Really?
> 
> I still say he will inform the Vancouver Grizzlies tomorrow he wants to play there.


Yep. Just saw that.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Like I said before, congrats to the Rockets.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

That is his twitter Avatar now


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> Really?
> 
> I still say he will inform the Vancouver Grizzlies tomorrow he wants to play there.


Indeed he has.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Congrats to the Rockets. Lakers will rebuild quick.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

The thread title needs to be changed again.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

LOL at ESPN's front page. It went from Howard is a Rocket, to Hold that Thought, It's Houston After All.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ron said:


> I was making a joke, Adam.
> 
> But I understand you not getting it.


There was nothing to get. I was using the topic of Asik being mad and making a commentary on it. Aside from quoting you, I was just saying that in general everyone needs to be a lot less easily accepting of an "insider" tweet. Everyone just blindly accepted in this thread that Asik was forcing his way out based solely on a Windhorst tweet.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Idunkonyou said:


> Like I said before, congrats to the Rockets.


"Congrats to the rockets"

"Lol Dwight only cares about money! Haha lakers are stuck with this guy!"

"Like I said before, congrats to the rockets"

You mad idunkonyou? Release that laker hate!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Are we not on Josh Smith or Ryan Anderson to Houston watch? Lets guess which!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So all things considered is he still Chickenshit, indecisive, a hypocrite?

Even if you think he is before any of that he's a Rocket

Is that what not what we call growth

Or does he have to have an article written about him that tells us to call it that

Congrats to the Rockets because I swear I've read about them being linked to damn near every star who wanted out the past 3-4 years and they stayed the course and made smart moves otherwise to get their guy

Let's see what happens with Asik or Smith

But I have to say this is shaping up to be a fun season for the West


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> "Congrats to the rockets"
> 
> "Lol Dwight only cares about money! Haha lakers are stuck with this guy!"
> 
> ...


I never said that second line. I was laughing at the fact that the only reason he would stay with the Lakers is the money, not because he actually wanted to be there, which is pretty much the truth and even that wasn't enough.

You are obviously mad. Do we need to put you on suicide watch?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

ATL signed Milsap. So im guess they probably dont want Asik since Horford/Milsap would start

Lin/Terrance Jones for Smith?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ryan Anderson would fit better. Has Dwight ever had any kind of success without a 3pt shooting PF?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Dwight Howard ‏@DwightHoward 15s
> 
> I've decided to become a member of the Houston Rockets. I feel its the best place for me and I am excited about joining the Rockets and I'm looking forward to a great season. I want to thank the fans in Los Angeles and wish them the best."


...



> Chandler Parsons ‏@ChandlerParsons 3m
> 
> Everybody welcome my boy @DwightHoward to the @HoustonRockets!! #NEWAGE


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

FSH said:


> Are we now on Josh Smith or Ryan Anderson to Houston watch? Lets guess which!


I would say Anderson is probably a done deal. Smith? Not so much, but who knows.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dre said:


> So all things considered is he still Chickenshit, indecisive, a hypocrite?


He's an overrated, flawed player who doesn't play for the team I root for hence I have no interest in seeing him win. Pretty sure most people feel the same way, or they should.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Nvm, off topic


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Idunkonyou said:


> I never said that second line. I was laughing at the fact that the only reason he would stay with the Lakers is the money, not because he actually wanted to be there, which is pretty much the truth and even that wasn't enough.
> 
> You are obviously mad. Do we need to put you on suicide watch?


So you congrat the rockets for signing him but mock the lakers for signing him?

Just at you, never really cared too much about him staying or leaving. Your agenda is clear to everyone. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Adam said:


> He's an overrated, flawed player who doesn't play for the team I root for hence I have no interest in seeing him win. Pretty sure most people feel the same way, or they should.


Man what is overrated about him? His is a big guy that can score/rebound and block shot...What the **** else do you want from him? Sure he doesnt have Hakeem footwork but lets be real now


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

FSH said:


> ...


Wow! Howard is actually making the right moves for once. He came back to LA to personally tell the Lakers he was leaving, face to face, like a man and then a classy post to the LA fans. Seems like all Howard needs to do now is actually learn how to use a condom and he will be half way there, LOL!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Ryan Anderson would fit better. Has Dwight ever had any kind of success without a 3pt shooting PF?


He also may not be that same guy who can handle being the entire defense. At least Smith is a disruptive defender and can force some turnovers

Smith can step out and shoot and take it to the hole. He sort of reminds me of a rich man's Turkoglu


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> Wow! Howard is actually making the right moves for once. He came back to LA to personally tell the Lakers he was leaving, face to face, like a man and then a classy post to the LA fans.


Exactly what he planned to do all along. But all of the "insider" had to backtrack to cover there asses once they heard he was on a plane to LA


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> So you congrat the rockets for signing him but mock the lakers for signing him?
> 
> Just at you, never really cared too much about him staying or leaving. Your agenda is clear to everyone.
> 
> ...


New flash buddy. The Rockets had a better team than the Lakers. And I was laughing at the fact that people thought he was staying in LA due to the extra 30 million and if true, it shows you how bad it was for him in LA due to the fact he didn't want to stay because he wants to be there, but he wants to stay due to getting that extra 30 million. No agenda. Just plain facts. And the Lakers never had him to begin with. There was never a report saying Howard was full on signing with the Lakers. Only a report saying he was waffling on signing with Houston due to the extra money he could get in LA. 

Have fun rebuilding.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

FSH said:


> Exactly what he planned to do all along. But all of the "insider" had to backtrack to cover there asses once they heard he was on a plane to LA


In my mind, I was thinking that is what he was doing, but with Howard and how he has acted in the past, you never know. The whole 30 million thing was wishy washy to me and all I could do is laugh at it. There is no way he was flying back to LA to go 50-50 over the 30 million he already knew was his if he stayed. That could have been done over the phone, but I was letting people fly with that crap if they wanted, while I was smdh in the back ground.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> kobebryant
> #vamos #juntos #lakercorazon #vino


...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

If Houston gets Anderson, how would they get Smith or would they even want him?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Idunkonyou said:


> New flash buddy. The Rockets had a better team than the Lakers. And I was laughing at the fact that people thought he was staying in LA due to the extra 30 million and if true, it shows you how bad it is for LA due to the fact he didn't want to stay because he wants to be there, but he wants to stay due to getting that extra 30 million. No agenda. Just plain facts. Have fun rebuilding.


Thanks. I really hope we don't suck as bad and as quick as the tragic. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> Thanks. I really hope we don't suck as bad and as quick as the tragic.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The more you call my team Tragic, the more I know this is getting under your skin, LOL! What a pathetic little man. Hey at least you will have Nash on your roster after next season. That is something to hang your hat on, LMAO!


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it over? Is it done?


Chris ****ing Broussard.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ender said:


> ...


He posted this like yesterday apparently


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Idunkonyou said:


> The more you call my team Tragic, the more I know this is getting under your skin, LOL! What a pathetic little man. Hey at least you will have Nash on your roster after next season. That is something to hang your hat on, LMAO!


The more you call me names, the more I know I'm driving you crazy! :laugh: LOL! ROFLMAO! LMAO! llullz

You mad bro?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> The more you call me names, the more I know I'm driving you crazy! :laugh: LOL! ROFLMAO! LMAO! llullz
> 
> You mad bro?
> 
> ...


I haven't called you any names. Your mind is as fragile as Howard's, hence why you have thin skin. The truth is hard to take I know, but take it regardless.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

chilltown said:


>


:rotf:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Floods said:


> Oh god, who was that ****ing Magic homer who trolled the shit out of this place during the playoffs a few years back and has been MIA for the past year or so? Not Blue Magic, the other guy.


Right on cue. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Ryan Anderson ‏@ryananderson33 14m
> 
> Whatever happens, happens. Everything is in Gods hands!!!!


Could Rockets get both Anderson and Josh Smith? Lin + Parts for Smith and Asik for Anderson

Is it possible cap wise?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



hobojoe said:


> Right on cue.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Way too big a coincidence. I'm thinking he's somebody's troll account.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Idunkonyou said:


> I haven't called you any names. Your mind is as fragile as Howard's, hence why you have thin skin. The truth is hard to take I know, but take it regardless.


I guess you already forgot the post where you called me a "pathetic little man" :laugh:.

Anyways, enjoy vujecic and affallo. So jealous that we'll only have Kobe and Pau. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

FSH said:


> Could Rockets get both Anderson and Josh Smith? Lin + Parts for Smith and Asik for Anderson
> 
> Is it possible cap wise?


Maybe. Should be interesting to see what else Houston does.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol, wow I'm glad I missed the rest of the media circus.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

chilltown said:


>


Thats f*cked up.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Dissonance said:


> lol, wow I'm glad I missed the rest of the media circus.


Actually it was pretty funny or at least on the ESPN front page it was, LOL!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad this went down while I was out. 



> @*WojYahooNBA*  4m Let me clarify there: Howard flew back to Los Angeles, but he simply informed the Lakers of his decision. There was no sit-down.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> I guess you already forgot the post where you called me a "pathetic little man" :laugh:.
> 
> Anyways, enjoy vujecic and affallo. So jealous that we'll only have Kobe and Pau.
> 
> ...


So you think Kobe and Gasol are going to take you places next year? Lets hear your predictions.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Idunkonyou said:


> So you think Kobe and Gasol are going to take you places next year? Lets hear your predictions.


Ok. 

I predict the lakers will have a better record than Orlando. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> Ok.
> 
> I predict the lakers will have a better record than Orlando.
> 
> ...


That isn't very specific, but then again I wasn't expecting much from you since you are what you are.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Idunkonyou said:


> That isn't very specific, but then again I wasn't expecting much from you since you are what you are.


What am I? A person that makes accurate predictions. 

I predict that the Los Angeles lakers will have a better win-loss record then the Orlando magic. Is that more specific?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Thank goodness ! We weren't going to win anyways. I think that's why they kept D'Antoni. Why pay another coach when you're going to tank a season ??

Too old, too broken down. Time to reload !


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Idunkonyou -- The bait attempts are falling short, so please stop derailing the thread and give up the fight. 

Regardless, you should hope Orlando sucks more. Diggin' for Wiggins.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"Basketball Reasons": Two worst words in Lakers history? I mean...what a different world it would be.


Can't believe we live in a world where *this is a report.*

Also kind of funny to me that Kobe, a guy who you'd never have thought would've joined Twitter, was that quick to think about unfollowing him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> ‏@*AlexKennedyNBA*  2m Dwight Howard on Phil Jackson possibly affecting his decision with the Lakers: "Well, I asked to have him as a coach earlier in the year..."


BOO- BIGGITY BOOM!

Stated my dislike for MDA for that team from the first rumor and never swayed for a second. Didn't love Phil either, but he was the lesser of what I considered two evils.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

LA68 said:


> *Thank goodness* ! We weren't going to win anyways. I think that's why they kept D'Antoni. Why pay another coach when you're going to tank a season ??
> 
> Too old, too broken down. Time to reload !


I know for a fact that's not how you feel. 

Funny seeing every Laker fan who wanted Pau gone last year and calling him soft etc...To now call him a Warrior etc. Not necessarily here but realgm and other forums...and they are gettin called out. Pretty funny too.

Well I'm happy the Lakers are going to be gawd awful next year. That's what happens when you predict a 73 win season.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dre said:


> He also may not be that same guy who can handle being the entire defense. At least Smith is a disruptive defender and can force some turnovers
> 
> Smith can step out and shoot and take it to the hole. He sort of reminds me of a rich man's Turkoglu


If he isn't the same defensive anchor he was 3 years ago, they probably gave him too much money. Either way, they'll be in good shape if they can get either one.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

chilltown said:


>


I think I'll move to Houston just for the sole purpose of seeing moments like these.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*AlexKennedyNBA*  35m Dwight Howard on Kobe Bryant's "learn to win" comments: "He didn’t say anything of that sort. People twisted a lot of stuff that he said."


No surprise there.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Hope to see Rockets vs OKC in playoffs next year again.

That should be one hell of a series.

Finals coming out the West could be a total toss up between like 6 teams.

Spurs, Okc, houston, memphis, clippers, golden state (iffy)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still want to see how Morey fills out the roster exactly, but I could see a HOU/LAC series being really fun.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Hope to see Rockets vs OKC in playoffs next year again.
> 
> That should be one hell of a series.
> 
> ...


I don't think Memphis has a chance. Blake doesn't get hurt and they probably don't make it out of round 1. I like Denver and Minnesota better. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Basketball (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*

Any way, congrats to the Rockets. Howard, when healthy, is the best big in the league. Looking at the Rockets, they kind of remind me when Howard was in Orlando, except the Rockets have even more talent than those contending teams Howard was on. Should be interesting to see how far they can go, although I still would put the Spurs and Thunder ahead of them in the west. The Rockets also seem to be an unfinished product right now since they are trying to get Smith and Anderson.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron gonna join the NFL


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I've really gained some respect for Dwight. Didn't think he would walk from the money. 

Probably the biggest financial sacrifice from a free agent since Payton in 2003. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't think Memphis has a chance. Blake doesn't get hurt and they probably don't make it out of round 1. I like Denver and Minnesota better.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Would have dominated the final four games of that series with the Clippers regardless of Blake's health. That series was all Grizzlies after the first seven quarters.

As far as next year...not quite as optimistic.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I've really gained some respect for Dwight. Didn't think he would walk from the money.
> 
> Probably the biggest financial sacrifice from a free agent since Payton in 2003.
> 
> ...


I don't see it. Does anyone think he won't be a max guy going into his next deal? If so, he won't lose much at all.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I don't see it. Does anyone think he won't be a max guy going into his next deal? If so, he won't lose much at all.


Wouldn't be shocked. He'll be 31 and drob was barely an allstar past that age. Drob was just as athletic and a lot more skilled. 

Even if he resigns in 4 years for like 3 years, 45 million he's still losing 15 mill that first year. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

No state tax in Houston so he's getting that 30 mill back...kinda


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bottom line is, he isn't losing much at all in context.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Well I'm happy the Lakers are going to be gawd awful next year. That's what happens when you predict a 73 win season.


I know for a fact that's not how you feel, considering you said on this forum you hoped Dwight would resign with la so that you can watch some mediocre laker basketball. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He was "being sarcastic." Or more likely trying to pull a wicked reverse jinx.

On one hand I do give Dwight props for choosing winning over money, on the surface. On the other, you could argue HOU's roster was just much more inviting to him. Instead of 3 vet HOF'ers bossing him around, he can go to Houston and be the oldest guy on their roster at 27, playing with a dude with a funny beard and Linsanity. The franchise and city both come with less expectations, too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Omer looks perfectly happy to me


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Thats f*cked up.


It's a gag, all the arenas do this now, mascot attacks opposing fan, basketball and hockey.

They are out of work actors.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They already blazed one up, huh?












So Dwight's been flying around the Western side of the country?


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

The arrogance of Laker fans. I love it. They really believe that the Laker brand will keep Howard, and it backfired. With the new CBA you will see the Lakers fall off badly, and being that they don't draft for shit they will try to rob teams like they tried to in the Paul deal.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

LA68 said:


> Thank goodness ! We weren't going to win anyways. I think that's why they kept D'Antoni. Why pay another coach when you're going to tank a season ??
> 
> Too old, too broken down. Time to reload !




This.

Not sure why a Lakers fan would even want him back after last season. I am 100% sure the ownership preferred pocketing the $40 million/year he would have cost them.

Mission #1 now is trying to find a home for Steve Nash. Any home. 

And as much as I love Kobe...you don't want him anywhere near a rebuild. Not at this point.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Kobe's future championship aspirations are pretty much voided by Howard's move. The West is just way too stacked with contenders for him/Pau to be an impact duo anymore, regardless of who they acquire at this point.


----------



## Better Call Saul (Jul 6, 2013)

Rockets are good but still a major step below OKC/LAC/SA

first of all Dwight is not going to fix their horrendous defense, Asik was one of the best defenders in the league last season and they were still terrible. Parsons, Harden and Lin do not defend at all.

second is Kevin McHale a good enough coach to win championships? we haven't seen evidence yet

third, we still have no idea how good Dwight will be "healthy" we need to see if he returns to his old self defensively.

fourth, will Dwight insist on being force fed the ball on the block, where he was one of the worst players in the NBA last year? People call Mike D'Antoni an idiot, but statistically, Pringles was correct to make him a pick and roll player.

As for the Lakers, they are obviously going to be mediocre next year. Kobe will miss some games, and they have no depth at all. Nash/Gasol pick and roll should produce some offense but they won't be bad enough to get Wiggins. maybe a 7/8 seed. Jim Buss has ruined that team, they should have hired Phil, PERIOD. If they wanted to keep Dwight they would have done it, in Orlando he felt like he wasn't listened to at all, and in doing this the Lakers are the ones that started making Dwight feel like nothing had changed.

Lakers banking on 2014 is nice in theory but Lebron is not going to go there, and after that it's a weak class of UFA's. any premium RFA they want to throw an offer sheet at, will get matched


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Harden and Howard are just gonna do fine together. Howard played more than half the last season with back injury. He at near 100% is much better player and he was getting there as late season showed. And Harden is the best playmaker and shooter Dwight's ever had. There are some good things to come if you are a Rockets fan.

And 'mediocre' is too kind of word for the Lakers. They're going to be horrendous, rightfully so. They have to consider tanking now so the league can revive the Magic-Bird era with Jabari-Wiggins.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

And just for the record, Howard left the Lakers a FREE AGENT. Nothing wrong with that. How things went bad as a team during the season isn't hardly Dwight's fault either. Everybody was involved in pointing fingers game against each other. If we still are naively hating him for what he's done in Orlando, this Dwight kid has learned from the experience since then, and handled things rather better this time around. He kept himself pretty cool throughout absolute ordeal that media/fans cultivated on, and made a rational decision for himself. And don't ever think it was an easy decision to leave the Lakers, throwing away $30mil possibly into the air(if things don't pan out). It goes to show how HE ABSOLUTELY HATED PLAYING FOR THE LAKERS. I am not surprised either. Look at the way Kobe talked to him just couple days ago, somewhere along the lines of "if you stay, be ma bitch for years to come". Makes me wonder if Kobe really wanted him to stay, I don't think the management gave shit either. And Kobe quit following Dwight's Twitter now. That's just too funny. 'Man up' isn't the term we should be saying to Dwight. But Kobe is too precious in LA so let's turn attention to hating on Dwight for leaving.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't care that Dwight left. Do I think he makes the Lakers better? Of course. But I'm not too mad he left. If he doesn't want to be here, I don't want him here. 

It's going to be great, though, when the Lakers get their next ring before the Rockets do. I just don't see them getting out of the West. I think they'll have some great regular seasons but won't get past the WCF.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> They already blazed one up, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harden stays in LA in the summer. He's playing in the drew league. 

That's what's surprising here. Best city in the league, best franchise, most money. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Best city? LA is a shit hole.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Best city? LA is a shit hole.


You're delusional. :laugh: 

Let's do an r-star argument. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Best city? LA is a shit hole.


LA is a double edged sword. On the one hand you have the beach, great year round weather, a million places to go at night and during the day as well as a million attractive females. On the other hand, you measure distance by time it takes to drive there, the beach is only good for 3 months of the year (and only about 50% of the day is sunny if it's sunny that day), none of the women put out, and the attractions are swarmed with douchebags. 

So if you are a douchebag or are douchebag tolerant, can handle terrible traffic, and have a significant other (otherwise your hand will be your best friend), then you'll enjoy LA. Personally, I much prefer San Diego to LA. I could never live in LA, two of my brothers do and love it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> LA is a double edged sword. On the one hand you have the beach, great year round weather, a million places to go at night and during the day as well as a million attractive females. On the other hand, you measure distance by time it takes to drive there, the beach is only good for 3 months of the year (and only about 50% of the day is sunny if it's sunny that day), none of the women put out, and the attractions are swarmed with douchebags.
> 
> So if you are a douchebag or are douchebag tolerant, can handle terrible traffic, and have a significant other (otherwise your hand will be your best friend), then you'll enjoy LA. Personally, I much prefer San Diego to LA. I could never live in LA, two of my brothers do and love it.


Sorry, I guess I meant to say la is the best city for young black millionaires.

Dentists from Arizona and Canadian welders might not like it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mamba v2.0 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jace said:


> He'd instantly retract his agreement. Dwight clearly doesn't use condoms. Eight baby mamas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol shame? Miami got lucky with their threes dude. And i didnt go camping because of shame edit. Do something rather than post here all day.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Best city? LA is a shit hole.


LA is quite clearly a shit hole. Nothing but trash and bums.

It's not that surprising. Dwight wants to win. He went to the place where he has the best chance to win.


----------



## Mamba v2.0 (May 27, 2013)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> LA is quite clearly a shit hole. Nothing but trash and bums.
> 
> It's not that surprising. Dwight wants to win. He went to the place where he has the best chance to win.


Your incredibly ignorant. Have you ever been to la or do u just base your opinions off word of mouth? Like every city, la has its bad parts, but towns like anaheim, la verne, chino and orange are just a few parts of la that arw very nice.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Sorry, I guess I meant to say la is the best city for young black millionaires.
> 
> Dentists from Arizona and Canadian welders might not like it.
> 
> ...


Except we've done this before, and not many agree with you.

I've been to LA, it's trash strewn everywhere, run down vacant buildings in the downtown core, pretentious trashy people who look like parodies. 

It's funny because you always get so mad. It's a shit hole bro. Deal with it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Sorry, I guess I meant to say la is the best city for young black millionaires.
> 
> Dentists from Arizona and Canadian welders might not like it.


congratulations on being a young black millionaire?


----------



## Mamba v2.0 (May 27, 2013)

R-Star said:


> Except we've done this before, and not many agree with you.
> 
> I've been to LA, it's trash strewn everywhere, run down vacant buildings in the downtown core, pretentious trashy people who look like parodies.
> 
> It's funny because you always get so mad. It's a shit hole bro. Deal with it.


Yeah...so downtown la, is trash...thats where skid row is. But monrovia, arcadia, anaheim, la verne, santa monica, chino are all nice places. Wow youve been to downtown. Its nadty, but for yiu to say all of la is trash is stupid.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Except we've done this before, and not many agree with you.
> 
> I've been to LA, it's trash strewn everywhere, run down vacant buildings in the downtown core, pretentious trashy people who look like parodies.
> 
> It's funny because you always get so mad. It's a shit hole bro. Deal with it.


We aren't on EBB though. Your opinion on the town isn't relevant.

In the context we were discussing, LA is the best city. James Harden and Dwight Howard don't experience the same LA as you and Hyperion.

I feel confident in saying this, but I bet more NBA players make LA their offseason home than any other city. So yes, LA is the best city and franchise in the league that also offered Dwight the most money.


----------



## Mamba v2.0 (May 27, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> We aren't on EBB though. Your opinion on the town isn't relevant.
> 
> In the context we were discussing, LA is the best city. James Harden and Dwight Howard don't experience the same LA as you and Hyperion.
> 
> I feel confident in saying this, but I bet more NBA players make LA their offseason home than any other city. So yes, LA is the best city and franchise in the league that also offered Dwight the most money.


I have no doubt in my mind about that. None at all. But these fools sound ignorant.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> congratulations on being a young black millionaire?


I'm not one, are you?

Do you really think a guy with his dog in his avatar would look for the same qualities in a city that a young black millionaire would? I can safely say you have different tastes and values.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You two are so cute. Talking about clubs neither of you chumps are allowed in, like somehow that should be the biggest selling point for these guys.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm not one, are you?
> 
> Do you really think a guy with his dog in his avatar would look for the same qualities in a city that a young black millionaire would? I can safely say you have different tastes and values.


Yea. A guy with your avatar is much better suited to tell us what's up.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Mamba v2.0 said:


> Lol shame? Miami got lucky with their threes dude. And i didnt go camping because of shame...


I don't think Miami being lucky with their threes had anything to do with Lebron having one of the best game 7 finals performances in NBA history.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Yea. A guy with your avatar is much better suited to tell us what's up.


What does this have to do with anything? Better off dropping this one. Just admit you misinterpted my vague "LA is the best city" statement. If you're not going to agree that LA is the most desirable city to live in for NBA players than what is? Miami? New York? Indiana?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> What does this have to do with anything? Better off dropping this one. Just admit you misinterpted my vague "LA is the best city" statement. If you're not going to agree that LA is the most desirable city to live in for NBA players than what is? Miami? New York? Indiana?


Some of them prefer Houston I've heard


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> What does this have to do with anything? Better off dropping this one. Just admit you misinterpted my vague "LA is the best city" statement. If you're not going to agree that LA is the most desirable city to live in for NBA players than what is? Miami? New York? Indiana?


Personal preference to the player. Night life in LA for the millionaire is no better than it is in NY or Miami though.

At the end of the day, plenty of players don't live in the town they play in.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

All cities have their flaws. I've been to Chicago, LA, Phoenix, Cleveland (lived here for college), Pittsburgh (a trip I regret to this day), San Fransisco, Washington D.C., and Atlanta. All cities have their pros and cons, hell, I ****ing love Chicago and Phoenix, I can't decide between either of them because I loved both cities so much. But even they have shitty parts that you don't want to be around (with very questionable people might I add).

And don't get me started with the homeless.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> Some of them prefer Houston I've heard


I like Houston a lot more than LA. 

I'm neither black nor a millionaire though.


----------



## Mamba v2.0 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I don't think Miami being lucky with their threes had anything to do with Lebron having one of the best game 7 finals performances in NBA history.


Yall won by 7 lol. If battier wouldnt have those threes, spurs would be holding up the nba championship. Like i said, battier bailed miami out not lebron.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Diable said:


> Some of them prefer Houston I've heard


Maybe Dwight is tired of the LA baby mommas and wants some fresh candidates?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> All cities have their flaws. I've been to Chicago, LA, Phoenix, Cleveland (lived here for college), Pittsburgh (a trip I regret to this day), San Fransisco, Washington D.C., and Atlanta. All cities have their pros and cons, hell, I ****ing love Chicago and Phoenix, I can't decide between either of them because I loved both cities so much. But even they have shitty parts that you don't want to be around (with very questionable people might I add).
> 
> And don't get me started with the homeless.


I've been in 28 US states and lived in all 4 time zones. 

I have a ball in LA, but mainly because that's where I have the most friends. I know enough semi-famous people to have a great time. 

If it weren't for my social connections and being born there though I would have little to do with it. Traffic sucks and the wannabes annoy me. 

But for nba players? I think it goes.

1) LA
2) NY
3) Atlanta
4) Miami
5) Houston 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

LA is unquestionably one of the most desired Free Agent landing spots, what a silly conversation.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Jamel's list seems decent. Orlando is a draw too, given the tax rates and weather in FLA. I'd throw Chicago on there somewhere after the teams listed (even though it is as nice a City as any... the weather is cold).


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> LA is quite clearly a shit hole. Nothing but trash and bums.
> 
> It's not that surprising. Dwight wants to win. He went to the place where he has the best chance to win.


This coming from a person who lives in New Jersey. :lol:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Diable said:


> Some of them prefer Houston I've heard


I guess not harden and Dwight since both are chilling in LA right now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Mamba v2.0 said:


> Your incredibly ignorant. Have you ever been to la or do u just base your opinions off word of mouth? Like every city, la has its bad parts, but towns like anaheim, la verne, chino and orange are just a few parts of la that arw very nice.


Guy is just jealous because he lives in a sewer. Don't mind him much, not much credibility with that one.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> LA is unquestionably one of the most desired Free Agent landing spots, what a silly conversation.


Who said it wasn't? 

But unquestionable #1? No.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Mamba v2.0 said:


> Yall won by 7 lol. If battier wouldnt have those threes, spurs would be holding up the nba championship. Like i said, battier bailed miami out not lebron.


If Lebron wouldn't have scored 30, Miami wouldn't have won. Instead he had the highest scoring game 7 of any player in NBA history. Just admit you were proven wrong and that Lebron did everything you claimed he wouldn't do.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I guess not harden and Dwight since both are chilling in LA right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's odd. I heard you were only allowed to hang out in the city you play for.

I wonder if the league will fine them.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Ron said:


> Guy is just jealous because he lives in a sewer. Don't mind him much, not much credibility with that one.


Hey now I heard those sewers have some damn good WiFi.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Its funny reading some of the post on his instagram picture with Harden. Its seems some people dont even know who James Harden is and are just blasting shit about how Houston has no Superstar/Are the Magic all over again. Seriously who did the Magic have that comes even close to Harden? Hell they barely had anyone as good as Chandler Parson

People are crazy


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Also anyone got any new news on Anderson or Smith to Houston?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

This is unrelated, but FSH's user title just made me want waffles too.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Better Call Saul said:


> Rockets are good but still a major step below OKC/LAC/SA
> 
> first of all Dwight is not going to fix their horrendous defense, Asik was one of the best defenders in the league last season and they were still terrible. Parsons, Harden and Lin do not defend at all.
> 
> ...


I hate to spoil your supper, but as constructed the Rockets are better than every team in the west accept OKC. If they land J.Smith they will be better than all the teams in the west. The Lakers are doomed regardless. It's being going down hill since the attempted robbery of NO for Paul. Jim Buss didn't ruin the team he just did what his dad should've last year, and that was blow the team up. The Lakers are just like the Yankees, give away all the draft picks, and hope the can swindle some team for their best asset.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

FSH said:


> Also anyone got any new news on Anderson or Smith to Houston?


I read that Atlanta are willing to sign and trade Smith to Houston for Asik.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Pablo5 said:


> I hate to spoil your supper, but as constructed the Rockets are better than every team in the west accept OKC. If they land J.Smith they will be better than all the teams in the west. The Lakers are doomed regardless. It's being going down hill since the attempted robbery of NO for Paul. Jim Buss didn't ruin the team he just did what his dad should've last year, and that was blow the team up. The Lakers are just like the Yankees, give away all the draft picks, and hope the can swindle some team for their best asset.


I fail to see how Howard being traded to the Lakers was a downhill moment for them. They started going downhill when D'Antoni became their head coach.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I can understand Dwight not wanting to play with Kobe or for D'Antoni but I can't fathom how he picked the Rockets over the Warriors

Dwight-Lee-Iggy-Thompson(or Barnes)-Curry would have been conference favorites

Lin-Harden-Parsons-Asik-Dwight, not so much

and even if they somehow sucker the Hawks into paying the poison pill on Asik's final year and land Smith I still don't feature that line-up as close to what GSW would have brought

meanwhile if they can't flip Lin/Asik's 30m next year they have no mobility to add pieces until 2015


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

e-monk said:


> I can understand Dwight not wanting to play with Kobe or for D'Antoni but I can't fathom how he picked the Rockets over the Warriors
> 
> Dwight-Lee-Iggy-Thompson(or Barnes)-Curry would have been conference favorites
> 
> ...


Smith is going to Detroit. To your point though, I don't think Houston is done making moves this summer.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so you figure someone is going to want 2 years of Lin for 20m? or Asik at that rate?


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

XxIrvingxX said:


> I fail to see how Howard being traded to the Lakers was a downhill moment for them. They started going downhill when D'Antoni became their head coach.


Because Howard had LA being a 4th landing spot if a trade went through. The Lakers only made the trade because Bynum turned down an extension (dumb ass), and the Paul trade was nixed by the NBA. D'Antoni did nothing wrong, but its always low hanging fruit to blame the coach


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

At this point, Houston should just keep Asik. You have Lin, Harden, and Beverley. You have Parsons. You don't need any more smaller players.

I thought it was a watershed moment when Orlando traded away Gortat. He was so big for them when they made the Finals and they were never right after he left.

I think you can play Asik and Howard together, and if you get to the Finals and you play Miami you really want Asik. He absolutely destroys Miami. You really just want as much size as possible if you're playing Miami.

Having said all this, I expect some stupid myopic trade of Asik for some dime a dozen midget that you could draft the equivalent of in the 2nd round, late first, or pick up for the vet minimum.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Adam said:


> At this point, Houston should just keep Asik. You have Lin, Harden, and Beverley. You have Parsons. You don't need any more smaller players.
> 
> I thought it was a watershed moment when Orlando traded away Gortat. He was so big for them when they made the Finals and they were never right after he left.
> 
> ...


Asik for Houston is a huge asset. I thought they could've pulled Millsap off the FA board


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pablo5 said:


> Asik for Houston is a huge asset. I thought they could've pulled Millsap off the FA board


I'd rather have Asik than Millsap. Millsap is garbage.

I think Houston could play two bigs San Antonio style.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

e-monk said:


> so you figure someone is going to want 2 years of Lin for 20m? or Asik at that rate?


An Asik/Anderson swap with New Orleans makes a lot of sense both ways.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Adam said:


> I'd rather have Asik than Millsap. Millsap is garbage.
> 
> I think Houston could play two bigs San Antonio style.


Damn I thought Millsap was a better player than his numbers state. He is trash. Can you play Asik and Howard on the floor at the same time? I know they both are hacking mofo's


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> At this point, Houston should just keep Asik. You have Lin, Harden, and Beverley. You have Parsons. You don't need any more smaller players.
> 
> I thought it was a watershed moment when Orlando traded away Gortat. He was so big for them when they made the Finals and they were never right after he left.
> 
> ...


This is questionable in my mind. Neither Asik nor Howard can shoot from outside of 6-7 feet... defensively they'd be incredible in terms of protecting the rim, but neither one is going to be effective chasing around a stretch 4 (or a quicker 4 in general). As a Bulls fan I'd love to have Omer Asik trying to cover Carlos Boozer in the pick and roll/pop, and that's no knock on Asik, he's just a big, slow-ish, natural 5.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dornado said:


> This is unrelated, but FSH's user title just made me want waffles too.


Now, _I _ want waffles...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dornado said:


> This is questionable in my mind. Neither Asik nor Howard can shoot from outside of 6-7 feet... defensively they'd be incredible in terms of protecting the rim, but neither one is going to be effective chasing around a stretch 4 (or a quicker 4 in general). As a Bulls fan I'd love to have Omer Asik trying to cover Carlos Boozer in the pick and roll/pop, and that's no knock on Asik, he's just a big, slow-ish, natural 5.


Agreed. If Houston can move Asik for a better fitting part, they absolutely should. Greg Smith is a capable backup big man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dornado said:


> This is questionable in my mind. Neither Asik nor Howard can shoot from outside of 6-7 feet... defensively they'd be incredible in terms of protecting the rim, but neither one is going to be effective chasing around a stretch 4 (or a quicker 4 in general). As a Bulls fan I'd love to have Omer Asik trying to cover Carlos Boozer in the pick and roll/pop, and that's no knock on Asik, he's just a big, slow-ish, natural 5.


And on the other side I would love to have Carlos Boozer taking jumpers.

I think it could work because they have Harden. Harden is going to take 20+ shots anyway and it's not like it's going to affect them that Asik isn't shooting. Floor spacing is only a problem if you're not running plays and using pick and roll.

At worst you sub him after 5 minutes and go small and use him as a Howard sub first opportunity, but I think they could play together. There's going to be some drawbacks but the benefits outweigh costs.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

What about Aldridge for Asik? Portland has been listening to offers for Aldridge. Or Bosh for Asik?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

!?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> *And on the other side I would love to have Carlos Boozer taking jumpers.*
> 
> I think it could work because they have Harden. Harden is going to take 20+ shots anyway and it's not like it's going to affect them that Asik isn't shooting. Floor spacing is only a problem if you're not running plays and using pick and roll.
> 
> At worst you sub him after 5 minutes and go small and use him as a Howard sub first opportunity, but I think they could play together. There's going to be some drawbacks but the benefits outweigh costs.


And that would not be a wise defensive decision. People can knock Carlos Boozer for a variety of legitimate reasons, but if you're going to leave him open from 12-18 feet he will make you pay (at a clip about 5% above the league average). 

Also, I fail to see how floor spacing is only a problem if you're running the pick and roll, you'll have to elaborate on that... if you can sag off a guy and hang around the paint, you can sag off a guy, regardless of the play.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Pablo5 said:


> Because Howard had LA being a 4th landing spot if a trade went through. The Lakers only made the trade because Bynum turned down an extension (dumb ass), and the Paul trade was nixed by the NBA. D'Antoni did nothing wrong, but its always low hanging fruit to blame the coach


How does any of that make acquiring the best center in the NBA a downhill moment for them? 

And if by nothing wrong you mean D'Antoni stuck to what he normally did, high paced offense and no defense, which he shouldn't have done, then yes, he did nothing wrong. D'Antoni's system clearly did not fit the Lakers and he made no attempt to adjust to the team he had. The problems LA experienced were mostly D'Antoni's fault. If you deny that you really are clueless.



Pablo5 said:


> What about Aldridge for Asik? Portland has been listening to offers for Aldridge. Or Bosh for Asik?


If Houston were to throw in other players then maybe, but just for Asik? Hell no.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

hobojoe said:


> An Asik/Anderson swap with New Orleans makes a lot of sense both ways.


that's not terrible but

Curry-Thompson-Iggy-Lee-Dwight

is still a much better, more balanced line-up and it already existed without having to speculate on future moves


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Dornado said:


> And that would not be a wise defensive decision. People can knock Carlos Boozer for a variety of legitimate reasons, but if you're going to leave him open from 12-18 feet he will make you pay (at a clip about 5% above the league average).
> 
> Also, I fail to see how floor spacing is only a problem if you're running the pick and roll, you'll have to elaborate on that... if you can sag off a guy and hang around the paint, you can sag off a guy, regardless of the play.


yep, if Asik is on the floor opposing teams can just put a second guy in the paint and it's not like Dwight is the kind of player that can either deal with doubles or all that effectively pass out of them


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dornado said:


> And that would not be a wise defensive decision. People can knock Carlos Boozer for a variety of legitimate reasons, but if you're going to leave him open from 12-18 feet he will make you pay (at a clip about 5% above the league average).
> 
> Also, I fail to see how floor spacing is only a problem if you're running the pick and roll, you'll have to elaborate on that... if you can sag off a guy and hang around the paint, you can sag off a guy, regardless of the play.


What you lose in giving up more jumpers you also gain in forcing your opponent farther from the basket. That's always been a recipe for success in the playoffs for forever. It's not a knock on Boozer.

Plenty of teams have guys at the 4 who can't shoot. My contention is that you compensate for that with talented players (Harden) and a well coached team that runs plays. If you let that beat you then you have bigger problems than a defensive player not being able to space your floor.

Anyway, I think it could work. Just look at what San Antonio did with Splitter and Duncan. I'd love Asik out there alongside Howard forcing the other team to deal with that.

And I guess I'm the only one that would rather have Asik (even as simply a backup to Howard) than Ryan Anderson but I'll wear that hat.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Houston definitely needs more shooting. Probably stuck with Lin, even though Beverly could take his job. Anderson is more than just a shooter too. He can defend his position and he can rebound a bit as well. That move is what you do if you want to move Asik, and it makes the Pelicans look a whole lot scarier too. I'm not convinced that all of their perimeter players are going to be happy campers sharing the ball, but you put Asik and Davis out there, you're going to have a scary good interior defense. Monty Williams is a damned good defensive coach as well.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> What you lose in giving up more jumpers you also gain in forcing your opponent farther from the basket. That's always been a recipe for success in the playoffs for forever. It's not a knock on Boozer.
> 
> Plenty of teams have guys at the 4 who can't shoot. My contention is that you compensate for that with talented players (Harden) and a well coached team that runs plays. If you let that beat you then you have bigger problems than a defensive player not being able to space your floor.
> 
> ...


Not trying to be a dick, but for that analogy to work you're going to have to explain to me how either Dwight Howard or Omer Asik in any way resembles Tim Duncan offensively. 

You can do it for stretches but it isn't something you can do with consistency, and Asik is going to be paid like a starter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Not trying to be a dick, but for that analogy to work you're going to have to explain to me how either Dwight Howard or Omer Asik in any way resembles Tim Duncan offensively.
> 
> You can do it for stretches but it isn't something you can do with consistency, and Asik is going to be paid like a starter.


They resemble them in that they're both sets of 7 footers who do the overwhelming majority of their scoring at the rim. It's not a perfect offensive match in styles but it doesn't have to be.

I just don't buy the floor spacing argument. I never have. I didn't buy it when people said Wade and LeBron were too similar to work. Miami not only made it work but they made it work with Joel Anthony.

Asik and Howard would be better offensively than Perkins and Ibaka. I grant you that you would give up some more offense to stretch 4's, but you should at least grant me that we're talking two exceptional defenders who are going to make you far better defensively in other areas.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> They resemble them in that they're both sets of 7 footers who do the overwhelming majority of their scoring at the rim. It's not a perfect offensive match in styles but it doesn't have to be.
> 
> I just don't buy the floor spacing argument. I never have. I didn't buy it when people said Wade and LeBron were too similar to work. Miami not only made it work but they made it work with Joel Anthony.
> 
> Asik and Howard would be better offensively than Perkins and Ibaka. I grant you that you would give up some more offense to stretch 4's, but you should at least grant me that we're talking two exceptional defenders who are going to make you far better defensively in other areas.


Tim Duncan and Serge Ibaka are two of the best mid-range jump shooting bigs in the league, aren't they?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Tim Duncan and Serge Ibaka are two of the best mid-range jump shooting bigs in the league, aren't they?


So the 2 shots a game that Ibaka makes from 10+ feet is the difference between an acceptable and unacceptable floor spacer?

And once again Howard and Asik would be better offensively than Ibaka and Perkins. By far.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

e-monk said:


> so you figure someone is going to want 2 years of Lin for 20m? or Asik at that rate?


I think that Asik for Randerson makes a lot of sense for New Orleans, they're full into GFIN mode and Asik frees up Davis to be a defensive disruptor. It's obviously a step down offensively, but given their perimeter players I don't think there are going be a lot of shots left over the PF/Cs anyway. On the other hand, Asik/Davis has the potential to be a _really good_ defensive pairing and create lots of transition offense for the perimeter guys.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Adam said:


> I didn't buy it when people said Wade and LeBron were too similar to work. Miami not only made it work but they made it work with Joel Anthony.


Funny, I don't recall it working when Dallas was able to exploit the shit out of that in the finals two years ago.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Funny, I don't recall it working when Dallas was able to exploit the shit out of that in the finals two years ago.


Yeah, Dallas exploited us by making the best player in the world have a bad series. We were victimized.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

fwiw 82games.com characterizes 66% of Duncan's shots last season as 'jumpshots' and only 34% comprising 'close', 'dunks', 'tips'


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

E.H. Munro said:


> I think that Asik for Randerson makes a lot of sense for New Orleans, they're full into GFIN mode and Asik frees up Davis to be a defensive disruptor. It's obviously a step down offensively, but given their perimeter players I don't think there are going be a lot of shots left over the PF/Cs anyway. On the other hand, Asik/Davis has the potential to be a _really good_ defensive pairing and create lots of transition offense for the perimeter guys.


even if with Anderson the GSW line-up would have been better


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Josh Smith to the Pistons.


----------



## King1812 (Jul 6, 2013)

:yesyesyes:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

also FWIW



> What did you think of Kobe Bryant’s comments that he could teach you how to be a winner?
> 
> DH: “He didn’t say anything of that sort. People twisted a lot of stuff that he said...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....ver-offered-to-teach-me-how-to-be-a-champion/


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Adam said:


> Yeah, Dallas exploited us by making the best player in the world have a bad series. We were victimized.


And there were reasons as to why he had a bad series. Having Wade and a center with no offensive game was one of them.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

XxIrvingxX said:


> And there were reasons as to why he had a bad series. Having Wade and a center with no offensive game was one of them.


You're right, that was a bad team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

e-monk said:


> that's not terrible but
> 
> Curry-Thompson-Iggy-Lee-Dwight
> 
> is still a much better, more balanced line-up and it already existed without having to speculate on future moves


That's a scary looking lineup on paper for sure. I wouldn't say it's "much better" than what Houston will be trotting out there next year, but both were great options for him basketball-wise. If he prefers Houston to Oakland or Harden to Curry or whatever, I don't see it as a bad decision.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> So the 2 shots a game that Ibaka makes from 10+ feet is the difference between an acceptable and unacceptable floor spacer?


Not always about the makes. The threat is what matters. That creates the space for a Harden to drive.



No doubt Dallas' zone hurt us, and allowed them to exploit our shaky shooting a bit. Doesn't mean LeBron couldn't have played it better and triumphed over it, though. There are still times when LeWade's lack of a steady 3-ball hurts us, hence why we moved Miller into the starting lineup. The Heat have found a way to be great at times with only one shooter on the floor during this era, but few teams have the collective greatness to get through it like they have.

Would be really tough for a player like Harden, who loves to improvise and get to the rim, to operate to his fullest potential with a bigman tandem whose better outside shooter is Dwight clogging the lane.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Still kinda surprising to see Howard make the right decision by himself, and leave a situation he wasn't all that eager or 100% comfortable with. I really did think during the season that he would re-up. But I don't think there is any reason for fans to be upset over this, most aren't actually. He had his free agency and chose for himself - what he probably wishes he was doing last year (although IIRC, Magic would have traded him even before he reached FA to get something in return).

GG Lakers, but the sands of time can't be turned back on Nash, Kobe and Gasol. This is most definitely going to be one awkward lost season. I don't think we will see the Lakers tank in the next couple seasons, FA seems more their style. But congrats to Houston. They can potentially be WCF mainstays with the right moves. Morey is the front-runner for exec of the year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Not always about the makes. The threat is what matters. That creates the space for a Harden to drive.


And my biggest issue with this new fad of shallowly talking about "spacing" is how people assume it's reserved only for shooters. Asik was one of the best offensive rebounders in the league. It's not like they're going to just play 5v4 and ignore him on offense because he can't shoot. They will cheat off him a bit but that's nothing gamechanging. People act like it's some major deficiency and ignore the positives he brings with rebounding and screening. You can discuss teams that lost because of a lack of spacing and call that a factor in winning and conversely you could discuss teams with spacing that lost because they lacked paint protection and rebounding, etc. It goes both ways. The key issue is whether the pros outweigh the cons. Simply looking at shooting is what annoys me and I'll never agree with such basic thinking.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Adam said:


> And my biggest issue with this new fad of shallowly talking about "spacing" is how people assume it's reserved only for shooters. Asik was one of the best offensive rebounders in the league. It's not like they're going to just play 5v4 and ignore him on offense because he can't shoot. They will cheat off him a bit but that's nothing gamechanging. People act like it's some major deficiency and ignore the positives he brings with rebounding and screening. You can discuss teams that lost because of a lack of spacing and call that a factor in winning and conversely you could discuss teams with spacing that lost because they lacked paint protection and rebounding, etc. It goes both ways. The key issue is whether the pros outweigh the cons. Simply looking at shooting is what annoys me and I'll never agree with such basic thinking.


you can totally ignore Asik on offense to Dwight's detriment because a) Dwight's not going to hurt you with interior passing and b) kicking it back out allows time for recovery


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

hobojoe said:


> That's a scary looking lineup on paper for sure. I wouldn't say it's "much better" than what Houston will be trotting out there next year, but both were great options for him basketball-wise. If he prefers Houston to Oakland or Harden to Curry or whatever, I don't see it as a bad decision.


definitely 'much better' - 2 ace shooters on the perimeter, top notch perimeter defender, spacing, 2 playmakers, no ball hogs - definition of 'much better'


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Come on man, as a Heat fan, you didn't see it?

First of all, Bosh's long 2 is huge for the Heat and we did well for some stretches but when you get passed the 2nd round of the playoffs, spacing become that much more important. So important that it took the best player in the world two 7 game series to get it done.

There is a reason why inserting Battier next to Bosh won us the first chip. On O, it opened the floor up for Bron to go to work, especially with Wade and Bosh not legit 3 point shooters, it was that much more important to have 2 other 3 point shooters as opposed to just 1 and a Joel Anthony or Birdman. When that happened, teams would just pack the paint and play a hybrid zone on us.

When Shane was Bane, that killed us because teams just packed the paint and that becomes even scarrier when you have a legit 7 footer shot blocker protecting the rim. That's how you stop Bron. There is a reason why we were able to win 2 games in a row against Spurs only after Battier and Miller got hot from 3 (and basically did what they were signed to do).

Asik and Howard looks good on paper defensively and that can probably win them 50 games with Harden but come playoffs time, that will change completely. Having those 2 bigs who are no threat beyond 5 ft will mean no driving space for Harden to get into the paint. On top of it, none of them have the low post move to be a thread one on one on the block. Worst, even if Howard becomes a threat, whoever is guarding Asik can crash within one step because Asik is useless on O beyond 3 ft from the basket.

What that means is Harden, Parson and Lin will be relegated into jumpshooters and especially with Lin's weak 3pt, teams with athletic defenders will sag from him even more and cut the driving lane.

Asik/Howard cannot work. Rockets are better of getting Bargnani even if I would take Asik 10 times out of 10 over Gnani.

Lin can work on his 3pt shooting and help things a lot and might not be traded in the offseason but if his 3 doesn't get it done, he will be shipped.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, Splitter Duncan has a much better chance of working because of TD's range.

And even that, it didn't quite work for Spurs. They were a bigger threat when only one of TD and Splitter was on the floor with as many shooters as possible around them.

Spacing is so important that Pop pulled TP out to insert Manu in before that disastrous turn over. They needed shooters and space.

This article is an amazing breakdown of why Bosh is so crucial to Miami both on O And on D and explains why spacing is so important in the NBA and why the NBA is moving towards small ball: http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-t...-are-champions-and-the-nbas-star-system-works


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Adam said:


> So the 2 shots a game that Ibaka makes from 10+ feet is the difference between an acceptable and unacceptable floor spacer?


Ibaka is money out to 15-18 feet. Hell, he shot 35% from the three point line last year off of around 70 attempts. He demands respect with his jumper and that makes him a much better floor spacer than Asik or Howard. It's absurd to think otherwise.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Do you think he could make 9 out of 10 of those jumpers if left open?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Talking about spacing is a "fad" now? Funny.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Talking about spacing is a "fad" now? Funny.


It is wildly overused now.

Id much rather a big who has a strong inside game and rebounds, rather than some 7 foot tall pansy standing at the 3 point line.

Stretch 4. What a joke.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Adam said:


> And my biggest issue with this new fad of shallowly talking about "spacing" is how people assume it's reserved only for shooters.


You're a Heat fan -- can you explain what happened in the 4th quarter of Game 6 against the Spurs? The spacing with LeBron being surrounded by shooters was not a factor in the turnaround?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Talking about spacing is a "fad" now? Funny.


Its a fad when discussing centers and power forwards. 

Its certainly not necessary to have a 3 point shooting pf next to a great Center.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Sources: No Omer Asik trade in plans *


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> *Sources: No Omer Asik trade in plans *


I don't understand why they don't just trade him. Asik is one of the worst players to put alongside Dwight, as it exposes Howard to double teams. Howard isn't a good passer and Asik doesn't have great hands, so why the Rockets would even contemplate playing them side by side is beyond me. They'd be better off playing Montiejunas at the 4 b/c he has 3pt range and bringing Asik off the bench. But Asik makes too much money to be a backup, so by that logic you have to trade him.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

kbdullah said:


> I don't understand why they don't just trade him. Asik is one of the worst players to put alongside Dwight, as it exposes Howard to double teams. Howard isn't a good passer and Asik doesn't have great hands, so why the Rockets would even contemplate playing them side by side is beyond me. They'd be better off playing Montiejunas at the 4 b/c he has 3pt range and bringing Asik off the bench. But Asik makes too much money to be a backup, so by that logic you have to trade him.


I guess they could experiment first with Asik then trade him if it's no good.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> It is wildly overused now.
> 
> Id much rather a big who has a strong inside game and rebounds, rather than some 7 foot tall pansy standing at the 3 point line.
> 
> Stretch 4. What a joke.


Well, it evolved from the European style. Basically, it's a power forward who doesn't drive the paint, post up, rebound or play defense. See Dirk Nowitzki and Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

R-Star said:


> It is wildly overused now.
> 
> Id much rather a big who has a strong inside game and rebounds, rather than some 7 foot tall pansy standing at the 3 point line.
> 
> Stretch 4. What a joke.


I'm with you a 100%. The european game has always been soft, and the "stretch 4" will never win you anything unless you playing along side LeBron James. Imagine two bigs that's gritty on the boards, and bang in the paint.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hyperion said:


> Well, it evolved from the European style. Basically, it's a power forward who doesn't drive the paint, post up, rebound or play defense. See Dirk Nowitzki and Amare Stoudemire.


Dirk is a much better shooter than Amare. You take the pick and roll away from Amare, and he ineffective outside of 10ft.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

when the league did away with illegal D prior to the 01-02 season they made stretch 4s almost essential for post play


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Every contender has either a PF or C or both that can consistently hit a 12-15 foot jumper. It's not absolutely necessary but you can't ignore the benefits. Spacing is important in basketball.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> Well, it evolved from the European style. Basically, it's a power forward who doesn't drive the paint, post up, rebound or play defense. See Dirk Nowitzki and Amare Stoudemire.


Dirk can play inside and rebound though. This love of stretch 4's made people think garbage players like Ryan Anderson are not only starters, but quality players. When in fact Anderson is a chump bench player.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

R-Star said:


> Dirk can play inside and rebound though. This love of stretch 4's made people think garbage players like Ryan Anderson are not only starters, but quality players. When in fact Abderson is a chump bench player.


I'd take him easily over David West though


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Does anyone even post with this guy?

Why is he here?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Every contender has either a PF or C or both that can consistently hit a 12-15 foot jumper. It's not absolutely necessary but you can't ignore the benefits. Spacing is important in basketball.


Clippers

And I get 15 footers, but 3 point shooting as a requirement is something else. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

There is a reason clippers are a 'contender' that got bounced in the first round.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> There is a reason clippers are a 'contender' that got bounced in the first round.


Because they should have Udonis Haslem over Blake Griffin?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Does anyone even post with this guy?
> 
> Why is he here?


I call him names some times and bait him into putting his stupid on display just for fun


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Clippers
> 
> And I get 15 footers, but 3 point shooting as a requirement is something else.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Clippers what? the Clippers weakness is their interior play and lack of post offense/versatility? on the nosey!


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Because they should have Udonis Haslem over Blake Griffin?


If you weren't trying to troll you would have said Chris Bosh, and as much as I love Blake, I could see an argument where Bosh would make the Clipper offense run more smoothly than Griffin. Hopefully Griffin will develop a consistent jumper over the proceeding seasons, but with it being spotty at this point Bosh would look really good playing with CP3.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> If you weren't trying to troll you would have said Chris Bosh, and as much as I love Blake, I could see an argument where Bosh would make the Clipper offense run more smoothly than Griffin. Hopefully Griffin will develop a consistent jumper over the proceeding seasons, but with it being spotty at this point Bosh would look really good playing with CP3.


Bosh is a center at this point, not a stretch 4.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Bosh is a stretch 4 that also plays center. I don't think if you put Bosh next to DeAndre Jordan that you would be just too overwhelmed with post play, and you would be forced to move Jordan because Bosh is a center and cannot play like a stretch 4. 

You are your skillset.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> Bosh is a stretch 4 that also plays center. I don't think if you put Bosh next to DeAndre Jordan that you would be just too overwhelmed with post play, and you would be forced to move Jordan because Bosh is a center and cannot play like a stretch 4.
> 
> You are your skillset.


Don't try to ****ing Jalen Rose me.

How would Bosh's skill set change when moving teams? I mentioned Haslem because he is Miamis stretch 4, shooting jumpers all game long.

You know..... since stretch 4's were the conversation.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Despite Chris Bosh attempting the fewest amount of shots per game in his career, he also averaged more three point attempts per game than ever before in his career. Not to mention he shot 37 three pointers in this years 23 game playoff run. But now, all of a sudden, he's a center who's skill set has trended away from facing up and taking a shot? You know not every tall black guy is Roy Hibbert, right?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

_(Unnecessary)_

The clippers will contend next year despite "poor spacing" between their pf and center. 


Can we have Shaq and Samaki Walker back?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Lol @ Asik's trade request being denied. He thinks he's a superstar and that management would grant his wish.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> Despite Chris Bosh attempting the fewest amount of shots per game in his career, he also averaged more three point attempts per game than ever before in his career. Not to mention he shot 37 three pointers in this years 23 game playoff run. But now, all of a sudden, he's a center who's skill set has trended away from facing up and taking a shot? You know not every tall black guy is Roy Hibbert, right?


So Chris Bosh wasn't playing center for Miami is what you're arguing?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

R-Star said:


> So Chris Bosh wasn't playing center for Miami is what you're arguing?


Having the C next to your name on the depth chart doesn't describe the role you play in the offense. He stretches the floor by utilizing his faceup game instead of putting his back to the basket and clogging up LeBron and Wade's driving lanes with the other teams center. He's a floor stretching big man. I presented a hypothetical where he was a stretch 4 next to DeAndre Jordan in place of Blake Griffin. If the entire point of what you're trying to get across is that he's TECHINICALLY a stretch center for the Miami Heat and not a stretch 4 the MAJORITY of his minutes played, than I have lost all interest in this discussion.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> Having the C next to your name on the depth chart doesn't describe the role you play in the offense. He stretches the floor by utilizing his faceup game instead of putting his back to the basket and clogging up LeBron and Wade's driving lanes with the other teams center. He's a floor stretching big man. I presented a hypothetical where he was a stretch 4 next to DeAndre Jordan in place of Blake Griffin. If the entire point of what you're trying to get across is that he's TECHINICALLY a stretch center for the Miami Heat and not a stretch 4 the MAJORITY of his minutes played, than I have lost all interest in this discussion.


Then I guess you're done in this thread.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Will Brian shaw bench faired or kofus next season to get some stretching going?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Will Brian shaw bench faired or kofus next season to get some stretching going?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If he's smart. You can't win basketball games without stretch 4's and advanced stats....


****ing idiots is what the average fan is.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Pablo5 said:


> Dirk is a much better shooter than Amare. You take the pick and roll away from Amare, and he ineffective outside of 10ft.


No. You are wrong. Amare makes his living taking 15-20ft jumpers now.



R-Star said:


> Dirk can play inside and rebound though. This love of stretch 4's made people think garbage players like Ryan Anderson are not only starters, but quality players. When in fact Anderson is a chump bench player.


Dirk can't post up. There are sadly very few bigs that have any semblance of post game. If he is any good on the blocks, he's an all star or better. Basically every team employs an untalented energy guy at the 4 spot.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I wonder if Howard and Asik can start next to each other?

Asik as the post defender.
Howard as the help defender.

I am surprised that the Rockets dont want to trade Asik to be honest. Their tax bill next year is going to be huge.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

hroz said:


> I wonder if Howard and Asik can start next to each other?
> 
> Asik as the post defender.
> Howard as the help defender.
> ...


No doubt in my mind they're listening to trade offers for Asik, if not initiating the calls themselves. Saying so publicly doesn't benefit them at all, but they'd be foolish to not explore their options behind the scenes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

neoxsupreme said:


> Lol @ Asik's trade request being denied. He thinks he's a superstar and that management would grant his wish.


No, he just has negotiations for a new contract coming up in two years, or for an extension next summer, and doesn't feel like taking 2/3s of what he's worth because he spent the previous two seasons playing 18 mins a night. If he wanted to be a backup for a contender he could have just stayed in Chicago. Asik's getting traded, don't be confused, but Morey's going to make somebody give up fair value. One interesting possibility: Miami packaging the Chalmers/Battier expirings with picks.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Bogg said:


> No, he just has negotiations for a new contract coming up in two years, or for an extension next summer, and doesn't feel like taking 2/3s of what he's worth because he spent the previous two seasons playing 18 mins a night. If he wanted to be a backup for a contender he could have just stayed in Chicago. Asik's getting traded, don't be confused, but Morey's going to make somebody give up fair value. One interesting possibility: Miami packaging the Chalmers/Battier expirings with picks.


Chalmers is definitely a better fit in Houston than Lin. I like that deal both ways too. There are a few deals for Asik that make sense both ways, he has to be traded. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Houston has teams lining up to bid on Asik. If they want to move it they'll have plenty of offers


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> _(Unnecessary)_
> 
> The clippers will contend next year despite "poor spacing" between their pf and center.


not just poor spacing, poor skill set, unless Blake is feverishly working on something this summer - these are the shortcomings that make the clippers 2nd tier



> Can we have Shaq and Samaki Walker back?


are the refs going to go back to calling illegal defense?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Hell, Boston heeds a C and is overflowing with 4s. Not that Morey would want any of them. Unless he thinks that K-Rex will be a good stretch 4. But Bass is good to about 16-17'. Of course he doesn't play any defense.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Diable said:


> Houston has teams lining up to bid on Asik. If they want to move it they'll have plenty of offers


apparently not New Orleans 

why are people so crazy about Asik? we're talking 10ppg 11rpg, he's a decent rebounder, overrated defender (the only noticeable change to Houston's defense after adding Asik was they went from 17th in the league in Drtg to 16th in the league while they went from 19th in opp ppg to 28th), bad hands, no discernible offensive game to speak of 

I just don't see 15m superstar that everyone will be clamoring for written all over him


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

e-monk said:


> apparently not New Orleans
> 
> why are people so crazy about Asik? we're talking 10ppg 11rpg, he's a decent rebounder, overrated defender (the only noticeable change to Houston's defense after adding Asik was they went from 17th in the league in Drtg to 16th in the league while they went from 19th in opp ppg to 28th), bad hands, no discernible offensive game to speak of
> 
> I just don't see 15m superstar that everyone will be clamoring for written all over him



No reason for me to sugarcoat it. That's just dead wrong and it sounds dumb.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Clippers
> 
> And I get 15 footers, but 3 point shooting as a requirement is something else.


I agree that 3-point shooting from one of your bigs is not required. A David West, Zach Randolph (or even Marc Gasol), Pau Gasol, Ibaka, Duncan, Griffin, KG and so forth type of player is pretty valuable though. It's not only for spacing for another big, but also driving lanes for guards. I don't think any certain type of player is _required_ to win a championship, but it does help spacing and balance to have an extra guy on the court who can hit an outside shot and furthermore pull a big man/shotblocker out of the paint. It also helps if those guys can bang down low some like the players I listed. 

With Asik and Howard, we're talking two guys who can't hit even a 5 footer with any consistency. These are layup and dunk guys. They are great great players in their own right, just not necessarily next to each other. The Rockets were a run and gun team last year, they will have to go through a major overhaul in identity if they want to play two 7 footers next to each other who can't shoot outside of 3 feet.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Diable said:


> No reason for me to sugarcoat it. That's just dead wrong and it sounds dumb.


sorry, which parts?

New Orleans passing? I think that already happened didn't it? (it was mentioned earlier in this thread)

10ppg 11rpg? check (and someone wants to pay 15m for that?)

virtually no difference in Houston's defense one year to the next? check

7 footer who averaged 1 block per game last year? check

high TOV% rate/low usage? check

86% of his shots taken from close/tip/dunk? so no offensive game to speak of? check (in fact given that statistic shooting 54% from the field isn't even that impressive)

how's this not all factual? you can look it up


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Will Brian shaw bench faired or* kofus *next season to get some stretching going?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He is in Memphis.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

MemphisX said:


> He is in Memphis.


and the nuggets as constituted currently are not viable contenders


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Hell, Boston heeds a C and is overflowing with 4s. Not that Morey would want any of them. Unless he thinks that K-Rex will be a good stretch 4. But Bass is good to about 16-17'. Of course he doesn't play any defense.


If Morey's going to trade for someone he's going to try and make it Jeff Green. Jeff had some pretty decent years in OKC as a stretch four and gives the Rockets the range to three that they'd want. I don't think it's a deal that happens, but that's the guy he'll want.



e-monk said:


> why are people so crazy about Asik? we're talking 10ppg 11rpg, he's a decent rebounder, overrated defender (the only noticeable change to Houston's defense after adding Asik was they went from 17th in the league in Drtg to 16th in the league while they went from 19th in opp ppg to 28th), bad hands, no discernible offensive game to speak of
> 
> I just don't see 15m superstar that everyone will be clamoring for written all over him


A) Houston completely revamped their roster from 11-12 to 12-13, and featured "blah" to "bad" defenders at every position except center last year. Don't look at the year-to-year stats, but look at Houstons' on-court/off-court splits from last season. I can't look up the exact numbers at work, but off the top of my head I believe the Rockets were somewhere around average on defense with Asik on the court and absolutely awful whenever he sat. 

B) Asik's cap hit is $8.4 million each of the next two seasons, not $15 million. He's essentially got a 2-year/$20 million deal for any team that trades for him, and it only counts as a 2-year/$17 million deal against the cap. Unless your owners are Maloof-level broke, it's the cap figure (and associated tax implications) that matter, not having the actual salary paid out broken up in a weird way.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

e-monk said:


> sorry, which parts?
> 
> New Orleans passing? I think that already happened didn't it? (it was mentioned earlier in this thread)
> 
> ...


Houston was the 16th best defense in the NBA last year, at .002 points worse than league average. The pts/g is a result of their playing the fastest pace in the NBA last year. If you look at Houston's splits they were league average when he was on the floor and 29th when he wasn't. He's a fine defensive player. An offensive liability? Without question. But he's fine as a defensive anchor.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and their drtg the season before was .006 off the league average so you want to credit him with making a .004 difference? that's fine

I still think he's going to be a lot harder to move than diable's characterization of "loads of teams lining up to make offers"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> not just poor spacing, poor skill set, unless Blake is feverishly working on something this summer - these are the shortcomings that make the clippers 2nd tier
> 
> 
> 
> are the refs going to go back to calling illegal defense?


 
Not sure why that matters, since they stopped calling illegal defense before Shaq and Samaki teamed up and stretched no one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jordan and his lack of any offensive game is the Clippers real issue.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not sure why that matters, since they stopped calling illegal defense before Shaq and Samaki teamed up and stretched no one.


are you talking about the one season where they played together and Horry averaged more minutes next to Shaq (being a you know, stretch 4?) than Walker (averaging 24mpg in 63 games some of where played at C while Shaq was off the floor) did? because that was the season of the rule change

(and ps Walker only started 5 of the 19 playoff games that season with Horry starting the balance)


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Jordan and his lack of any offensive game is the Clippers real issue.


well, if only he or Blake could worry opponents from more than 10 feet away...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> are you talking about the one season where they played together and Horry averaged more minutes next to Shaq (being a you know, stretch 4?) than Walker (averaging 24mpg in 63 games some of where played at C while Shaq was off the floor) did? because that was the season of the rule change
> 
> (and ps Walker only started 5 of the 19 playoff games that season with Horry starting the balance)


Yes I was. So what did illegal defense have to do with anything, considering the rule was changed before they ever stepped foot on the court together?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yes I was. So what did illegal defense have to do with anything, considering the rule was changed before they ever stepped foot on the court together?


It had to do with Horry playing more minutes at the 4, spending more time on the court at the same time as Shaq and starting more playoff games - in other words everything


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

e-monk said:


> and their drtg the season before was .006 off the league average so you want to credit him with making a .004 difference? that's fine


I think the difference between 15th and 29th is pretty significant.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> before Shaq and Samaki teamed up and stretched no one.


That's not what Karrine Steffans said...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> It had to do with Horry playing more minutes at the 4, spending more time on the court at the same time as Shaq and starting more playoff games - in other words everything


So really what you meant to say is illegal defense had nothing to do with it and you meant to say something about Horry instead. Got it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> That's not what Karrine Steffans said...


That's a good one, but I'm not sure if Blake Jesus approves of this joke. Hard to say since he's avoiding my questions.

You also risk Adam calling you a pervert. You're a brave man.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Basel said:


>


Yes


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

E.H. Munro said:


> I think the difference between 15th and 29th is pretty significant.


in terms of drtg/opp efficiency they went from 17th in 11-12 to 16th in drtg in 12-13

do you mean going from 19th in opp ppg in 11-12 to 28th in 12-13 because that's the only statistical jump of the degree you mention (although in the opposite direction) but I was being generous and assuming that had more to do with changes in pace factors


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> So really what you meant to say is illegal defense had nothing to do with it and you meant to say something about Horry instead. Got it.


I'm not sure why you're having trouble with this- Phil preferred having a stretch 4 on the floor but I'm sure you're right and he's wrong


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


>


It's odd that you have time to post pictures when you still haven't answered my questions about Dwight in another thread.....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I'm not sure why you're having trouble with this- Phil preferred having a stretch 4 on the floor but I'm sure you're right and he's wrong


I'm just having trouble with why you said:



> are the refs going to go back to calling illegal defense?


Considering they stopped calling illegal defense before Shaq and Samaki became teammates. Did you forget what year they played together and had to look it up? It's cool, not everyone can be an archivist.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> in terms of drtg/opp efficiency they went from 17th in 11-12 to 16th in drtg in 12-13
> 
> do you mean going from 19th in opp ppg in 11-12 to 28th in 12-13 because that's the only statistical jump of the degree you mention (although in the opposite direction) but I was being generous and assuming that had more to do with changes in pace factors


You keep ignoring the fact that the 11-12 and 12-13 squads were dramatically different in terms of personnel and style. What you're comparing are quite literally two separate teams with almost nothing in common.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> It's odd that you have time to post pictures when you still haven't answered my questions about Dwight in another thread.....


This is my fault. I asked him for a summary of this sites obscenity guidelines so that I can follow the rules and he's probably busy drafting them up. He just took a break to post some pictures.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm just having trouble with why you said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering they stopped calling illegal defense before Shaq and Samaki became teammates. Did you forget what year they played together and had to look it up? It's cool, not everyone can be an archivist.


your contention that Samaki Walker played a role in the past that he did not is wrong - that wasn't how he was used for the very reasons being discussed

your original hypothesis that Walker/Shaq would work now is similarly flawed

because not only couldn't it work that way because of the rule change

it in fact did not work the way you claim as Phil was smart enough to use Horry (who played more minutes at the 4, who shared more floor time with Shaq, who started 14 of 19 playoff games) as a stretch 4

so your attempt to argue that Walker/Shaq won a title ignores the presence of Robert Horry ergo QED, you're wrong (go ahead and archive that)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> This is my fault. I asked him for a summary of this sites obscenity guidelines so that I can follow the rules and he's probably busy drafting them up. He just took a break to post some pictures.


Trouble maker.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bogg said:


> You keep ignoring the fact that the 11-12 and 12-13 squads were dramatically different in terms of personnel and style. What you're comparing are quite literally two separate teams with almost nothing in common.


not ignoring at all

given the assumption that Asik was supposed to be a difference maker I see very little difference

and already stated that I took difference in pace between seasons into account when giving a pass to the marked increase in opp scoring 

meanwhile is it your contention that Lin and Harden are worse defenders than Martin,Lowry and Dragic? Was Parsons with a year more seasoning a worse defender than he was as a rookie?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

e-monk said:


> in terms of drtg/opp efficiency they went from 17th in 11-12 to 16th in drtg in 12-13
> 
> do you mean going from 19th in opp ppg in 11-12 to 28th in 12-13 because that's the only statistical jump of the degree you mention (although in the opposite direction) but I was being generous and assuming that had more to do with changes in pace factors


No, I mean that when Asik was on the floor for Houston last year their defense was league average, when he was off the floor their pts/poss dropped to the equivalent of 29th in the NBA. It was a huge difference.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> not ignoring at all
> 
> given the assumption that Asik was supposed to be a difference maker I see very little difference
> 
> ...


You.....you get that the Rockets went from average with Asik in to among the worst in the league when Asik came out, right? The 2013 Rockets without Asik have infinitely more in common with the 2013 Rockets with Asik than the 2012 Rockets do. Comparing across years plus a complete tear-down/rebuild and then saying things like "Lin and Martin are both bad defenders, so that's a wash" is a piss-poor argument that you're making because the most relevant numbers from this past season don't back you up.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> You also risk Adam calling you a pervert. You're a brave man.


Well it was bound to happen sooner or later anyway.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> your contention that Samaki Walker played a role in the past that he did not is wrong - that wasn't how he was used for the very reasons being discussed
> 
> your original hypothesis that Walker/Shaq would work now is similarly flawed
> 
> ...


 
I didn't really say anything you accused me of. My original comment was "can I have Shaq and Samaki back?"

Why did I say this? Because despite the lack of on-court stretching (but likely off-court double teaming) I'll still take them over almost any center-"stretch 4" combo in the league.

Horry is one of my 5 favorite players of all time (check the recent thread in here). I don't need you to convince me that he was better than Samaki, and I was well aware he started and played nearly 40 minutes a game in Sacramento series. He's just a flat out all around better player, not just a shooter. He didn't just play because he could hit 3's. He was better than Ho Grant too despite Ho's ability to hit jumpers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Trouble maker.


The opposite. I've been enforcing rules here since BlakeJesus was 11. I want to follow guidelines but I want to be told what they are, plus I don't think it's fair to hold me to a different standard while others can do the same thing. I was mainly following examples of behaivor of what I've seen elsewhere recently.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

R-Star said:


> It's odd that you have time to post pictures when you still haven't answered my questions about Dwight in another thread.....


I've got all the time in the world, it's my day off. Thanks for asking.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I doubt Asik stays in Houston. Of course they are gonna say they are not gonna trade him because that will bring his value down. Their depth sucks move him to clear up some cap space or move him for a couple solid role players


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Dre said:


> I don't know that looks like they were told something but know Dwight is a waffler and don't want to sound like they're putting pressure on him or want all the hoopla just yet
> 
> If I'm a GM I wouldn't mention a situation as sensitive as this by name unless I knew something
> 
> But this is the new internet era I guess





> Marc Stein: ESPN has learned Houston Rockets just fined $150,000 for unauthorized public comments on Dwight Howard while NBA's annual moratorium ongoing


not a big deal but i knew it was something off when Morey tweeted Dwight's name. I had never seen that before within the free agency period


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Dre said:


> not a big deal but i knew it was something off when Morey tweeted Dwight's name. I had never seen that before within the free agency period


Doesn't make sense to me because if you log on to NBA.com or turn on NBA TV they're discussing who will sign where. Everyone that works for those two media outlets are league employees.

I guess they differentiate between league and individual team employees.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That's a pretty dumb fine considering that Morey was simply denying that Howard had given them a final decision


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> Doesn't make sense to me because if you log on to NBA.com or turn on NBA TV they're discussing who will sign where. Everyone that works for those two media outlets are league employees.
> 
> I guess they differentiate between league and individual team employees.


im sure they do


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*MySportsLegion*  5m Dwight Howard ate at a Houston diner yesterday and picked up the tab for every customers in the restaurant. Well done, Dwight.


Repair that image!


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> Doesn't make sense to me because if you log on to NBA.com or turn on NBA TV they're discussing who will sign where. Everyone that works for those two media outlets are league employees.
> 
> I guess they differentiate between league and individual team employees.


They are Turner Sports employees not league employees.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Ender said:


> They are Turner Sports employees not league employees.


You sure about that?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: D12 Flying to Los Angeles to meet with Kupchak*



Jamel Irief said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah NBA TV and NBA.com are Turner Sports properties.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but how many times next season will we see Hack-A-Sik and Hack-A-Howard if they're both in the game in the 4th quarter?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Will also nullify a lot of their putback opportunities.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Basel said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but how many times next season will we see Hack-A-Sik and Hack-A-Howard if they're both in the game in the 4th quarter?


Very good point. Come the post season that will make a difference

Westbrook and Durant...Parker.....Paul...would eat that up down the stretch


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Dwight and Asik hitting 50% freethrows is still better than league average eFG%. If opponent teams resort often to 'hacking' in 4th, it should mean the Rockets are doing some things right. Ideally, you don't want to be in such situation, relying on anyone to miss FTs.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

zanshadow said:


> Dwight and Asik hitting 50% freethrows is still better than league average eFG%. If opponent teams resort often to 'hacking' in 4th, it should mean the Rockets are doing some things right. Ideally, you don't want to be in such situation, relying on anyone to miss FTs.


It's a good strategy against a team that is really good offensively (especially from three) and plays poor defense (like the Rockets last year). Especially a team that is building offensive rhythm. 

1 point per possesion for a team that is getting hot from three but can't stop anyone on defense is a tradeoff most teams would take. Rockets last year were a team that could play 3-4 possessions and come away with 9 points. 

The hack strategy can work in a situational pinch. Obviously averaged out over a whole game, it's not effective.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well now Dwight is complaining that they're allowing someone to wear his number in Orlando.

They should have retired it and put it up in the rafters.

I'd say this guy has lost his ****ing mind, but that's long past happening.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dwight would also like everyone to know that it took guts to leave LA. He was courageous and we should acknowledge that.

Also, he was hurt with the way things went down in Orlando. It hurt him. But he forgives us and he wouldn't change a thing. He just decided * "I had to do what was best for Dwight."*


**** this guy.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah dude's a puss


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He may be a puss, but hes a courageous puss. 

It took courage to leave the Lakers. Especially after the way everyone mistreated him after he decided to leave Orlando. And for Orlando to turn around and allow a player to wear his number after all he did for them? The blood, sweat, tears, not to mention the loyalty for so many years?



This guy talks about himself like hes modern day Jesus or something. Hes completely lost his ****ing mind.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> He may be a puss, but hes a courageous puss.
> 
> It took courage to leave the Lakers. Especially after the way everyone mistreated him after he decided to leave Orlando. And for Orlando to turn around and allow a player to wear his number after all he did for them? The blood, sweat, tears, not to mention the loyalty for so many years?
> 
> ...


Hey man, what some would call "pussing out of the spot light in Los Angeles" I call courage. What some would call "not able to fill shaqs shoes" I call drive. What some would call "throwing the best coach he's ever played for under the bus and trying I cover his ass on national television" I call doing what's best for Dwight. 

**** you man


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

It's going to be a long four years for me. Unless we win a title, at which point I'll forgive him for being an asshole.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I liked the Rockets before all this. I dislike Harden but not to the point where I care if he wins or loses. But Dwight? I actively will cheer for him to lose. 

I hope the Rockets even somehow manage to miss the playoffs. It would be so great to hear him blame everyone else when that happened.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He needs to be better at basketball if he's going to be this big of a narcissistic jerk. Everyone is making excuses for how mediocre he was last year, but that shit can't shield him much longer.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hes been bad all pre season from what I've seen so far. 

He looked afraid of Roy Hibbert in the game I watched.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Well now Dwight is complaining that they're allowing someone to wear his number in Orlando.
> 
> They should have retired it and put it up in the rafters.
> 
> I'd say this guy has lost his ****ing mind, but that's long past happening.


Thought this was a joke when I heard about it at work today. 

Well, let me rephrase (because it _is_ a joke) -- I thought it was a made up story. This guy couldn't possibly...well, yea, he could. 

Never change, Dwight.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Guy has no self awareness at all. To think three or four good seasons and a spanking in the NBA Finals when coming out of a weak conference is reason for your number to never be worn again.....


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

edabomb said:


> Guy has no self awareness at all. To think three or four good seasons and a spanking in the NBA Finals when coming out of a weak conference is reason for your number to never be worn again.....


It's not even about what he did or didn't do on the court. You can't leave a team under the circumstances he left the Magic and expect them to turn around and honor you, that's just delusional. I swear, if it weren't true this story would be pretty funny. It feels like he stole a headline from an upcoming story in the Onion and decided to make it a reality. Like I said, he's delusional. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I liked the Rockets before all this. I dislike Harden but not to the point where I care if he wins or loses. But Dwight? I actively will cheer for him to lose.
> 
> I hope the Rockets even somehow manage to miss the playoffs. It would be so great to hear him blame everyone else when that happened.


If they do miss the playoffs I guess I would get about 15 minutes of hope that they'd get a winning lottery drawing and add Randall to Harden.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> It's going to be a long four years for me. Unless we win a title, at which point I'll forgive him for being an asshole.


I felt this way when the Bulls got Ben Wallace.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I felt this way when the Bulls got Ben Wallace.


I think this marriage will be about as successful.


I just can't get over the notion of how the Lakers (with a healthy Kobe) will supposedly improve minus Dwight and the Rockets will improve with him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Diable said:


> He needs to be better at basketball if he's going to be this big of a narcissistic jerk. Everyone is making excuses for how mediocre he was last year, but that shit can't shield him much longer.


I think he's about three more illegitimate children away from being allowed to be this egocentric.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dwight is a knucklehead but I think he is going to have a really good (comeback) season. I think you'll start to see the debate over who is the MVP of the team between him and Harden. Harden will be the Kobe and Dwight will be the Shaquille (both inferior obviously).


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The issue right now with the Rockets is their guards do not know how to properly time and establish their passes into the post. This is a major overlooked flaw in the team right now. Their passes are badly timed and extremely sloppy leaving Dwight with a very poorly established post situation. More often than not, they hesitate too much and get it in too late and allow the defense to collapse before the entry pass or switch to fronting Dwight. Luckily Harden is making them pay dearly right now and most likely will the rest of the season (watch out NBA)

It's going to take time for them to fully mesh into this new system. Asik was never a pass into the post player therefore the experience is not there. Yao was the last player the team needed to regularly pass into the post to initiate the offense and Aside from Aaron Brooks, nobody else on the team has any experience with that. The offense went and finished through Harden


----------

